# Alimentos que dejaron de hacerse (y no sabeis por qué)



## etsai (4 Feb 2011)

Viendo este hilo de Buster se me ocurrió crear un hilo de alimentos (dulces, helados, comida basura en general) que un día dejaron de producirse sin saber muy bien por qué, dejandoos huerfanos de sus estabilizantes, edulcorantes y conservantes.

Empiezo yo con las... *RUFFLES YORK'ESO*







Vale, eran una basura y su sabor era absurdo: No sabía a nada reconocible. Pero este producto nos evito a los (muy) vagos el tener que prepararnos los sandwiches. Abrías la bolsa y... voi'la!! :

Otro producto de sabor absurdo eran las *LAYS SAL & VINAGRE* 







¿Sal y vinagre? ¿A quién coño le gusta la sal y el vinagre? Había que abrir la bolsa con una mascara de gas, y el olor de los dedos no se iba en días. ¿A quien le podía gustar eso?....pues a mi, que siempre me las comía a cara de perro aprovechando su escaso exito : 
Además, tenían un doble efecto engordante-ahuyentador de piojos.


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Feb 2011)

A mi las York'eso me gustaban. Deje de comprarlas cuando subieron el precio.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Feb 2011)

Simplemente impresionantes. El recuerdo que guardo de este pastelito se define así, impresionante :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## Almeida (4 Feb 2011)

Mirinda, La Pitusa, El Sol (diario), promociones en Los Berrocales...


----------



## Oneroso_despota (4 Feb 2011)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


>





La peseta, que buenos tiempos :´(


----------



## josemazgz (4 Feb 2011)

La salsa argentina Hacendado    :´( :´( :´( :abajo:


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (4 Feb 2011)

Ahora un paquete de estos valdrá 40 centimos de euro o una barbaridad semejante...

Recuerdo que ibas con 100 pelas y te llevabas media tienda..que tiempos.

que me decis de esto...


----------



## El Peseta (4 Feb 2011)

Unos botes de natillas de vainilla de medio litro que vendian en el Lidl y en el Día. Estaban buenisimos y los dejaron de hacer, en cambio siguen vendiendo los yogures de medio litro.

También unas latas de refresco "isotonico" también del lidl que vendian alla por el 2005 o antes, con lo buenas que estaban y las dejaron de vender.


----------



## macduro (4 Feb 2011)

Las patatas de york y Queso aun las venden por aqui ... y la Cherry Coke ... cuidado no confundir prductos que dejaron de hacerse con productos que no son rentables en ciertas zonas y dejan de llevarlos .


----------



## UnForero (4 Feb 2011)

Almeida dijo:


> Mirinda, La Pitusa, El Sol (diario), promociones en Los Berrocales...



La mirinda en españa se comercializa como KAS.

Fuera se sigue llamando Mirinda


----------



## Condor (4 Feb 2011)

El roast beef de mercabrona, que por quitar no dejaron ni imágenes


----------



## josemazgz (4 Feb 2011)

Condor dijo:


> El roast beef de mercabrona, que por quitar no dejaron ni imágenes



Dímelo a mí, que me he vuelto loco buscando una imagen de la salsa argentina, y no ha habido manera...


----------



## Mimolette (4 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Otro producto de sabor absurdo eran las *LAYS SAL & VINAGRE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:8: :8: :8: :8:

Salt and vinegar en las patatas es una INSTITUCIÓN

A ver que te crees que se echa a las chips del fish and chips.

:

En serio, una cerveza sin un paquete de walkers salt and vinegar o el FAVORITO ABSOLUTO the real mc coys...No sabe a NADA!!


----------



## devest (4 Feb 2011)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


>



Los fistros esos se parecen a los boca bits


----------



## etsai (4 Feb 2011)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


>



25 pesetas, no parece gran cosa.
Pero si te digo que eso son *15 centimos de euro* la cosa cambia, ¿no?


----------



## cocinerobasura (4 Feb 2011)

El bollycao clásico, una gran perdida.


----------



## hibridus (4 Feb 2011)

Yo recuerdo de pequeño el almendracao. Era como una pastilla pequeña de chocolate pero que no era chocolate exactamente, ni tampoco parecía llevar almendra. Cacao no sé yo. Puede que llevara mantequilla. No se parece nada de lo que se vende actualmente, quizás de lejos al turrón.

Lo que quería decir es que estaba buenísimo :baba: y no sé porqué dejaron de venderlo. Ni tampoco si se comercializa en algún lugar.

Me gustaría saber si alguien lo recuerda o tiene alguna foto.


----------



## SunZi (4 Feb 2011)

El yogurt Danone de chocolate. Años y años desayunando ese iogurt, pero en los últimos tiempos habían cambiado el sabor haciendolo más artifical, por lo cual decidí dejar de comprarlo. Fué dejar de comprarlo y al cabo de 15 días, o a lo sumo un mes, y dejó de aparecer en los supermercados. ienso:


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## Mahbes (4 Feb 2011)

Los litines, el agua de litines, alguien lo recuerda?.


----------



## UnForero (4 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Los litines, el agua de litines, alguien lo recuerda?.



Con sus dos sobres!!! Ya no hacen?


----------



## Mahbes (4 Feb 2011)

Hace muchisimos años que en casa dejemos de consumirlos, no recuerdo porque, posiblemente dejaran de hacerlos.

Estaba el agua deliciosa y era un producto totalmente español.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (4 Feb 2011)

Los yogures de chocolate "La casita de chocolate".

Las bolsas de gominolas Jelly que siempre me traía mi abuela :´(

Y, aunque no sea de comer, esto sí que no lo echo de menos


----------



## Estilicón (4 Feb 2011)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Simplemente impresionantes. El recuerdo que guardo de este pastelito se define así, impresionante :baba: :baba: :baba:



Y también los bucaneros :baba:. 







Me pregunto porque bimbo dejó de hacerlos, y en su lugar hizo los 'circulo rojo' que son una puta mierda.


----------



## LOLEANTE (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## Pio Pio (4 Feb 2011)

[IMG=http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2857/imagesca23rtrt.jpg][/IMG]
..........


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (4 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Hace muchisimos años que en casa dejemos de consumirlos, no recuerdo porque, posiblemente dejaran de hacerlos.
> 
> Estaba el agua deliciosa y era un producto totalmente español.



"Actualmente SALES DALMAU para preparar agua de litines se venden en sobres para diluir a un litro y continuan siendo un producto inmejorable para conseguir un agua de mesa económica y de agradable sabor. "
Sales Dalmau para preparar agua de litines - Edosa Drogueria Dalmau


----------



## macarrón (4 Feb 2011)

El palodú, en Córdoba ya no lo vende nadie.


----------



## Mahbes (4 Feb 2011)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> "Actualmente SALES DALMAU para preparar agua de litines se venden en sobres para diluir a un litro y continuan siendo un producto inmejorable para conseguir un agua de mesa económica y de agradable sabor. "
> Sales Dalmau para preparar agua de litines - Edosa Drogueria Dalmau



Gracias Mitrofan, voy ha ponerme en contacto con SALES DALMAU.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Feb 2011)

macarrón dijo:


> El palodú, en Córdoba ya no lo vende nadie.



Pues aquí si lo venden y es ahora cuando está mejor.
Muy socorrido por los que dejan de fumar.


----------



## BenitoCamela (4 Feb 2011)

Y que me decís de la ruffles sabor pepinillo? Sabian igual que las hamburguesas del mcdonalds.

Tambien estaban los pastelitos de los caballeros del zodiaco, con su pegatinas que brillaban en la oscuridad.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## Gran Shurmano (4 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Los litines, el agua de litines, alguien lo recuerda?.



Amigo, Hacendado tiene la solución...


----------



## Gran Lord (4 Feb 2011)

el bollo de tarzan de los monos


----------



## Harold Alexander (4 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Los litines, el agua de litines, alguien lo recuerda?.



Sales Dalmau para preparar agua de litines - Edosa Drogueria Dalmau


----------



## Marlo (4 Feb 2011)

Los bollos "gitanitos", "tigretones" y bucaneros"... se me hace la boca agua de recordarlos.
Y me apasionaba el chicle cheiw de fresa ácida. Me podía comer varios de un tirón.


----------



## Harold Alexander (4 Feb 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


>



Los PEZ se siguen vendiendo, igual que los Petazetas, en cualquier gran superficie (en el Carreflús, donde los caramelos y gominolas, allí están).


----------



## etsai (4 Feb 2011)

*BOOMER KILOMÉTRICO*
Jajaja, que invento. Una vez probé esta mierda y no lo volvi a hacer mas. Es un chicle enrollado metido en un envase, y del que vas sacando el chicle por una abertura (el mismo sistema que el de una cinta metrica), como puede verse en este corte transversal:







Podía ser muy util para medirse la chorra.

Tampoco perdais de vista el* Boomer de Natillas*:







Para que luego digan que aquí no se invierte en I+D.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Feb 2011)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Amigo, Hacendado tiene la solución...



Pudiera ser el fabricante de la "famosa" gaseosa el tigre de cheste -Valencia
Este año hice buen acopio de ella.

_


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## Harold Alexander (4 Feb 2011)

macarrón dijo:


> El palodú, en Córdoba ya no lo vende nadie.



Eso no son palos de regaliz?


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Feb 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


>



Aun se venden, compre no hace mucho (6 meses o asi).


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


>



El tab y las patatas yorkeso, se siguen fabricando.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


>



Se sigue fabricando, se vende en todos los supermercados (piña, limón, naranja y fresa). El verano pasado que estuve en España compré el de naranja en el Alcampo.
En Portugal esos polvos para hacer refrescos, son toda una institución... al nivel de la cocaina en España. En el pais vecino los venden de maracuyá, manzana, mango...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Erukto (5 Feb 2011)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> que me decis de esto...



Una lástima que la retiraran de mercado en España.

Sin embargo la Cherry Coke española no sabía apenas a cereza. En los tiempos en los que aún se vendía en España, tuve la oportunidad de probar la Cherry Coke británica y ahí si que se notaba el sabor a cereza. Quizá por eso fue por lo que fracasó en nuestro país.

¿Existirá la posibilidad de comprar por internet este tipo de alimentos que se venden en otros países?


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)




----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


>



Buf tío, esa foto me ha roto el alma. 
Te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a este reportaje fotografico de la fábrica abandonada de AVIDESA:

Ultima visita: Factoría Avidesa: El criadero de pollos

Bueno el blog en si es muy recomendable, es de un tío que tiene como afición colarse en lugares abandonados.

Ultima visita


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> Los yogures de chocolate "La casita de chocolate".
> 
> Las bolsas de gominolas Jelly que siempre me traía mi abuela :´(
> Y, aunque no sea de comer, esto sí que no lo echo de menos



TO BE CONTINUED... SU INFANCIA AUN NO PUEDE TERMINAR.:no:
Llaminarco. Mayorista de golosinas, frutos secos, caramelos, chicles, chocolatinas, snacks, piruletas...


----------



## paco jones (5 Feb 2011)

el cacao maravillao también dejó "de hacerse"

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gy4YOBPU4OU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## macarrón (5 Feb 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Eso no son palos de regaliz?



Sí, tiene bastantes nombres: agarradera, alcarzuz, alcazul, alfendol, bena, *chocolate del moro* :8:, erregaliz, fendoces, findoz, fustdolz, melosa, orojué, ororuz, orozú, orozuz, paliduz, palo dulce, palo-luz, palodul, palodulce, paloduz, regalicia, regalíssia, regalistia, regaliz, regaliza, regalizia, rogalizia 

Regaliz


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


>









...PERO VOLVIÓ COMO EL AVE QUE REGRESABA A SU NIDO.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2011)

habeis probado la cocacola vainille francesa?


----------



## UnForero (5 Feb 2011)

Erukto dijo:


> ¿Existirá la posibilidad de comprar por internet este tipo de alimentos que se venden en otros países?



Pues si, en amazon lo puedes hacer por ejemplo.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

el producto que más echo de menos de España son los avios pal puchero , el tulipan y productos hacendado varios y cuando estoy en España lo que más echo de menos es la naranja roja.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Buf tío, esa foto me ha roto el alma.
> Te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a este reportaje fotografico de la fábrica abandonada de AVIDESA:
> 
> Ultima visita: Factoría Avidesa: El criadero de pollos
> ...



Joder, cuanta pena ver ese abandono.
Y la afición del colega, entrar en fabricas abandonadas y alguna s con vigilancia....


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

Y el chicle dunkin.... se fabrica?


----------



## Asur (5 Feb 2011)

PRALÍN de Zahor!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XsgKttFX-dk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cromagnon (5 Feb 2011)

Erukto dijo:


> ¿Existirá la posibilidad de comprar por internet este tipo de alimentos que se venden en otros países?




Hay una tienda en madrid especializada en vender "guarrerias" de toda clase.

:: Taste of America :: comida americana productos americanos shop for food online

Veo que tienen la coca sabor vainilla y la de cereza por 0.9€, aparte de alimentos poco vistos en España.

Yo nunca les he comprado por hinternec pero tengo un conocido que si lo hace habitualmente, asi que supongo que el servicio sera bueno.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2011)




----------



## Chache (5 Feb 2011)

Pues sintiéndolo mucho a mí los helados de AVIDESA (Avícolas y derivados sociedad anónima) nunca me convencieron, yo era más de la mítica MIKO que desapareció tras ser absorvida por NESTLE, igual que AVIDESA, y aunque siguen sacando productos como el MIKOlápiz la verdad es que no sabe igual.







Y por supuesto las máquinas de chicles a 1 peseta. Llegué a tirar de hucha y me llevé más de 100, una especie de tragaperras infantil. Por dentro estaban huecos y era un placer presionar con los dientes hasta que cedían.


----------



## cromagnon (5 Feb 2011)

Chache dijo:


> Y por supuesto las máquinas de chicles a 1 peseta. Llegué a tirar de hucha y me llevé más de 100, una especie de tragaperras infantil. Por dentro estaban huecos y era un placer presionar con los dientes hasta que cedían.




Joer, que recuerdos con esos chicles. Tenias que buscar una maquina con bastante movimiento, si no los chicles se ponian duros como piedras y se partian en mil pedazos en la boca y eso no era chicle ni era nada. 

Ahora que me fijo. Ahora no tendrian huevos de poner la foto de la niña asomandole la ropa interior por debajo. Ahora nos la cojemos con papel de fumar.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (5 Feb 2011)

Chimos


----------



## Fermín de Pas (5 Feb 2011)

De aquellos barros estos lodos:|


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> En Portugal esos polvos para hacer refrescos, son toda una institución... *al nivel de la cocaina en España*.



:: :: :: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Feb 2011)

Asur dijo:


> PRALÍN de Zahor!!!



A mi hubo una temporada muy grande en que me gustaba mucho más que la nocilla.


----------



## Mahbes (5 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> el producto que más echo de menos de España son los avios pal puchero , el tulipan y productos hacendado varios y cuando estoy en España lo que más echo de menos es la naranja roja.



Te debes referir a la naranja tipo "sanguina" que efectivamente tiene un color rojizo y es bastante agria.

En la region Valenciana casi se ha perdido esa naranja, se hace muy poca y se comercializa menos.

No asi en Italia, su lugar de produccion esta en Sicilia y la gastan para zumo, en las Autoestradale Italianas la puedes tomar en todas las areas de servicio y esta riquisima.


----------



## posandaketu (5 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Y el chicle dunkin.... se fabrica?



Joder, los chicles se hacen viejos, no nosotros.... Qué recuerdos. 
comentario relacionado: aquellas naranjas que por dentro eran super rojas (sanguines las llamamos por aquí) me cuesta horrores encontrar. La última vez que pillé un Kg. fue !!en una tienda de paquis!!, y encima el tipo se me pone a explicar que son muy buenas pero no hay manera de encontrarlas. Qué lástima.

Y recuerdo que habían unas galletas que se comían por su número:







y si me había portado bien:







Mientras preparaba el post Mahbes me ha respondido a la pregunta de las naranjas, zanks


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

Yo visité la fábrica de avidesa cuando era un niño. Nos regalaron helados y merchandising. :Baile: :| :S :´( :´(


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

Los chicles Cheiw de azkuna me han recordado esto otro:







Vosotros no os comíais las gomas de borrar? Y no digo ya las Milan nata, es que había modelos que directamente tenían forma y sabor de comida!!! :: Recuerdo compañeros que se metían trozos por la nariz y luego tenían que ir al médico a sacárselas. :: :XX:


----------



## glacierre (5 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Tampoco perdais de vista el* Boomer de Natillas*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También hubo flash de natillas. Supongo que a alguien se le fue la mano un año pidiendo el aroma a natillas para los yogures y lo fueron metiendo en cada guarreria que pudieron pensar.


----------



## Lastrade (5 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Te debes referir a la naranja tipo "sanguina" que efectivamente tiene un color rojizo y es bastante agria.
> 
> En la region Valenciana casi se ha perdido esa naranja, se hace muy poca y se comercializa menos.
> 
> No asi en Italia, su lugar de produccion esta en Sicilia y la gastan para zumo, en las Autoestradale Italianas la puedes tomar en todas las areas de servicio y esta riquisima.











Naranjas de la sangre. Son de un color rojo-anaranjado y un sabor agrio.
Dejaron de producirse porque la gente no las compraba.
Digamos que no "entraban por los ojos". El zumo rojizo recordaba mucho a sangre.
Hace mucho que no veo, por lo que deduzco que la producción ha quedado reducida a consumo particular.


----------



## El_Consul (5 Feb 2011)

Gaseosa La Esmeralda, joder que de recuerdos, la madre que me pario.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

Lastrade dijo:


> Naranjas de la sangre. Son de un color rojo-anaranjado y un sabor agrio.
> Dejaron de producirse porque la gente no las compraba.
> Digamos que no "entraban por los ojos". El zumo rojizo recordaba mucho a sangre.
> Hace mucho que no veo, por lo que deduzco que la producción ha quedado reducida a consumo particular.






Algo sí se comercializa, aunque sea testimonial.
Yo compré el año pasado 1 simbolico kg.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Los chicles Cheiw de azkuna me han recordado esto otro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jejej, era casi el complemento del desayuno.....


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)




----------



## Germain (5 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Yo visité la fábrica de avidesa cuando era un niño. Nos regalaron helados y merchandising. :Baile: :| :S :´( :´(



También estuve, parece que era la típica excursión de colegio de los 80. 
Y muchas veces, al pedir algún cucurucho, pido un Apolo. Eso eran nombres, y no la mierda del Cornetto o el Maxibón.


----------



## inmi_soy (5 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Viendo este hilo de Buster se me ocurrió crear un hilo de alimentos (dulces, helados, comida basura en general) que un día dejaron de producirse sin saber muy bien por qué, dejandoos huerfanos de sus estabilizantes, edulcorantes y conservantes.
> 
> Empiezo yo con las... *RUFFLES YORK'ESO*
> 
> ...



¡¡¡Insensatos!!!


Morireis miles y miles de veces.

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)




----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

El famoso pitagol, caramelo con pito incluido.
Y... no daban porculo los niños hasta que se lo empezaban a comer.
:XX:


----------



## Schenker (5 Feb 2011)

Joer qué recuerdos y qué jartón de reir con vuestros mensajes. Gracias.



piopio dijo:


>



Estos los ponían en las casetas de tiro de las ferias, les dabas un perdigonazo y, aunque se caían de la barra, el chicle en sí ni se inmutaba :8: . Debían de estar hechos de adamantium :XX:



Pasapisero dijo:


> ...Recuerdo compañeros que se metían trozos por la nariz y luego tenían que ir al médico a sacárselas...



Esos compañeros han tenido que acabar mu mal ¿no?







En fin, yo hecho de menos los botellines de Mahou:







Aunque dicen que la Mahou clásica (la de etiqueta verde) es la misma cerveza, yo la encuentro distinta...a lo mejor el que ha cambiado soy yo :´(

Saludos.


----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

*Los 'Patapalos'*, o el helado de los pobres.







No destacaban en el cartel, es más, era el helado que nadie quería: sabor insipido, forma poco atractiva, textura que te desgarraba el paladar, y sobre todo barato. Era el que te compraba tu mamá cuando creía que por hoy ya había gastado suficiente, y tu llorabas como un descosido porque querías un corneto, o el mítico...

*Mikopete* (mi favorito).







Con esa mezcla de sabores, fresa y nata. Y con esa bola de chicle en su interior, que yo presuponía que era la nariz del payaso. Hoy en día pensaría que me estoy comiendo algun organo interno del desdichado payaso.


----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

*Minimilk*, el otro helado de los pobres.







Este helado tambien era de los baratos, de hecho creo que era el mas barato. Ignoro si aun se siguen fabricando. Pero este a diferencia del Patapalo, tenía un sabor y textura agradables, su unico inconveniente es que era minúsculo. No tenías ni para un diente.


----------



## Asturiano (5 Feb 2011)

Los cuadrados rellenos de crema, los dejaron de hacer y bien ricos que estaban, que recuerdos después de la piscina/playa comiéndome uno con mi lata de refresco.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (5 Feb 2011)

Alimentos? Eso son alimentos?


----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

En fin, creo que el campo de los helados da para hilo propio.







Por cierto, necesito saber *con urgencia* como se llama ese helado que promocionaron por todo lo alto hace unos 10 años, que venía en capsulas que la dependiente tenía que introducir en una maquina y prensar sobre un cucurucho. Al prensarlo salía un helado perfecto. Textura cremosa, y no era de los que tenías que esperar a que se derritieran. Era de Nestle, creo recordar. Duró un par de veranos, y a pesar de que innovaron diferentes sabores, finalmente creo que desaparecieron del mercado. :-(


----------



## karolaina93 (5 Feb 2011)

y estas.......... se vieron hace un par de años pero no he vuelto a verlas y estaban buenisimas


----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

Otro alimento de reciente desaparición, pero este si sabemos por qué. Son las...

*LAYS MEDITERRANEAS*






Al parecer fueron retiradas del mercado por engaño al consumidor, un juez dictó que debían desaparecer porque decían que su ingrediente principal era el aceite de oliva, cuando solo lo componía un 2%.

Un juez retira las patatas fritas ‘Lays Mediterráneas’ por engaño al consumidor en Cincodias.com

En fin, ¿y que mas da si es un 2% o un 99%? De algo hay que morir, y el consumidor de estos productos no se preocupa mucho por su salud, precisamente.


----------



## inmi_soy (5 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> En fin, creo que el campo de los helados da para hilo propio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de helado me comi uno cerca de un centro comercial de Alicante, el que queda a orillas del mar, habia una venta cerca de dicho centro, precisamente esa fue la razon por la cual me llamo la atención.


----------



## Schenker (5 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> En fin, creo que el campo de los helados da para hilo propio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues son de frigo y se llaman cornetto soft:







Yo creo que aun existen, este verano me he jalado un par de ellos. Y tienes razón, están de lujo.


----------



## karolaina93 (5 Feb 2011)

Schenker dijo:


> Pues son de frigo y se llaman cornetto soft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo los he probado y es verdad que estan ricos


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> En fin, creo que el campo de los helados da para hilo propio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juraría que te refieres al Corneto Soft de Frigo

Con dependienta incluida













Para mi el mejor es este:


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien recuerda esa bolsita con pepitas de "oro" de chicle? :: ::


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Feb 2011)

Los Soft están de miedo, pero los que me matan son los de MCDonald. No se que mierda llevan, pero me encantan.


----------



## Elputodirector (5 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: :8:
> 
> Salt and vinegar en las patatas es una INSTITUCIÓN
> 
> ...




Yo diria que las sal y vinagre son una institucion, yo me hago asi las patatas fritas en casa.

Las que no he encontrado en Hispanistan son mi debilidad,.... las de queso y cebolla. ::


----------



## kamikaze (5 Feb 2011)

Tuvieron un breve paso por España. ¿Quién sabe si volverán?


----------



## Calculín (5 Feb 2011)

¿Y os acordáis del Tulicrem? Algo a medio camino entre la margarina y la nocilla


----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> yo los he probado y es verdad que estan ricos



Exacto, gracias :X
Es el helado perfecto para estamparselo a alguien en la cara jeje

El de las gominolas es un mundo tambien: dedos, pies, manos de zombie,...
Lo que hace años que no veo es esta calavera con 'algo' rosa en su interior. Estaban buenísimos:







En fin, y luego los padres se preguntan en que han podido fallar para tener un hijo tan rarito


----------



## Cold (5 Feb 2011)

Erukto dijo:


> Una lástima que la retiraran de mercado en España.
> 
> Sin embargo la Cherry Coke española no sabía apenas a cereza. En los tiempos en los que aún se vendía en España, tuve la oportunidad de probar la Cherry Coke británica y ahí si que se notaba el sabor a cereza. Quizá por eso fue por lo que fracasó en nuestro país.
> 
> ¿Existirá la posibilidad de comprar por internet este tipo de alimentos que se venden en otros países?




El otro día compre una coca-cola con sabor a cereza en el carrefour

como esta,igual sabe como la cherry-coke,todavía no la he abierto







Por cierto yo hecho de menos los bocabits sabor pizza y el chanquete de

verdad.


----------



## etsai (5 Feb 2011)

Me acabo de enterar gracias a los interneles de que los *'Drakis'* tampoco existen ya.







La idea era buena: una dentadura postiza de dracula hecha de snack. El resultado de meterselas en la boca, sin embargo, resultaba harto patetico. 

Tenía sin embargo una enorme ventaja, y era que resultaban ser una magnifica fuente de _p'aluegos_, que nos hacían más llevaderas las largas horas que quedaban para la cena.

Mención aparte merece su mascota, todo un 'puchi' de libro


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

No se puede pasar por alto (y menos a nosotros) que ya no podemos hacer acopio de latún de esa marca.
Conservas Miau R.I.P. el año pasado.Creo que se abrió un hilo en este foro.


----------



## Salvada (5 Feb 2011)

Desapareció en el fondo del mar. :´(


----------



## Illidian (5 Feb 2011)

macarrón dijo:


> El palodú, en Córdoba ya no lo vende nadie.



Se sigue vendiendo en los Mercadillo.

De todas forma si no lo encuentras te vas a un riachuelo con una azadilla y a escarbar.


----------



## karolaina93 (5 Feb 2011)

Salvada dijo:


> Desapareció en el fondo del mar. :´(



como e gustaba aunque no se exactamente a que sabia


----------



## Salvada (5 Feb 2011)

Del tema patatas fritas.

Recuerdo haber comprado no hace mucho unas de sabor queso y cebolla, juraría que fue en un Alcampo. Estaban muy buenas y diría que eran Matutano, pero no las encuentro en su web y como he comenzado dieta no he vuelto por ellas.

He encontrado esto por internet... Patatas Fritas. Patatas Rubio S.A. y me están entrando sudores fríos.


----------



## Salvada (5 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> como e gustaba aunque no se exactamente a que sabia



Me pasa lo mismo, aunque apostaría por sabor piña y no demasiado dulzón, eso sumado a que era azul, se convertía en mi polo favorito. 

Más tarde sacaron un sabor "pitufo" para los cucuruchos, era azul, pero sabía a horrores, me robaron la infancia. :o


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (5 Feb 2011)

Salvada dijo:


> Desapareció en el fondo del mar. :´(



Joer, me lo has quitado de las manos, estaba leyendo el hilo (9 paginas hasta aqui) y ya tenia en mente incluir esto al acabar de leer.
Que gran helado, el favorito de mi niñez. Un verano desaparecio de repente y nunca hubo ninguna clase de replica ni en Frigo ni en otras marcas.


----------



## J.Smith (5 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Los litines, el agua de litines, alguien lo recuerda?.



Yo mismo, nomada . Sin lithines no se podia beber el agua del desierto.


----------



## J.Smith (5 Feb 2011)

¿Nadie se acuerda de un bombon de Valor ,grande , que se vendia de forma individual?
¿Y del Kaskol que regalaba la foto de un ciclista de moda?


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Feb 2011)

J.Smith dijo:


> ¿Y del Kaskol que regalaba la foto de un ciclista de moda?



:: :: :: :: :8: :8: :8:


----------



## Lastrade (5 Feb 2011)

VivaTaylorRain dijo:


> Joer, me lo has quitado de las manos, estaba leyendo el hilo (9 paginas hasta aqui) y ya tenia en mente incluir esto al acabar de leer.
> Que gran helado, el favorito de mi niñez. Un verano desaparecio de repente y nunca hubo ninguna clase de replica ni en Frigo ni en otras marcas.



Y te dejaba la lengua de color azul.
El sabor era entre piña, mango... indefinible.


----------



## eXcremento (5 Feb 2011)

los porros de jachís, echos de menos su maravilloso olor, ahora solo huele a mierda.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Feb 2011)

Garum.






En mis tiempos los mejores se hacían en las psicofactorías de Tarraconensis y Baética, desde hace unas centurias ya no encuentro el original.


----------



## Calculín (5 Feb 2011)

¿Y qué me decís de los cigarrillos de chocolate para los niños?







Aunque de estos sí se sabe que desaparecieron porque fueron prohibidos. Yo recuerdo que el chocolate era calidad pésima (Sucedáneo de sucedáneo o peor), y que a veces el papel no quería separarse y te lo tenías que comer con grumitos... vaya, que tampoco es para echarlos de menos...


----------



## Ni_muerta! (5 Feb 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


>



Mi marido vio refrescos Tab en Badajoz el año pasado... dice que se transporto unos 20 años atras... aunque eso le ocurrio nada mas entrar a Badajoz 8: (dicho por el eh? no tengo la fortuna de conocer Badajoz)



etsai dijo:


> En fin, creo que el campo de los helados da para hilo propio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh los Cornetto Soft... mi debilidad junto al McFlurry y el Strawberry Cheesecake de Haagen Dazs... aqui los tenemos todo el año.

Confesion: un verano subi casi 10 kilos por comer helados de estos todos los putos dias... 



kamikaze dijo:


> Tuvieron un breve paso por España. ¿Quién sabe si volverán?



Si?? hubo Wendys aqui?? joer pues mira que me encantaba ir cuando vivia en Vzla. Tenian una hamburguesa MARAVILLOSA que se llamaba Bacon Champion. Tenia Bacon como su normbre indica, y champiñones envueltos en queso cheddar fundido... bufff lo masssssssss


----------



## Beto (5 Feb 2011)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda esa bolsita con pepitas de "oro" de chicle? :: ::



joooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrr!!!!! 

años años y años preguntandome si lo soñe!!! Existen!!! Solo las compre una vez en Cartagena y no volvi a verlas!!!! :baba::´(


----------



## Leonard Leakey (5 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


>



El tang tiene le mismo sabor que el suny delight actual pero con el agua ya añadida ( y claro, más caro).


----------



## vyk (5 Feb 2011)

UnForero dijo:


> La mirinda en españa se comercializa como KAS.
> 
> Fuera se sigue llamando Mirinda



De eso nada. La mirinda no se parecía en nada al Kas. Bueno si, en el color.


----------



## vyk (5 Feb 2011)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> que me decis de esto...



Cuando fuí a Estambul la tenían por todas partes. Y la peña la bebía...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Te debes referir a la naranja tipo "sanguina" que efectivamente tiene un color rojizo y es bastante agria.
> 
> En la region Valenciana casi se ha perdido esa naranja, se hace muy poca y se comercializa menos.
> 
> No asi en Italia, su lugar de produccion esta en Sicilia y la gastan para zumo, en las Autoestradale Italianas la puedes tomar en todas las areas de servicio y esta riquisima.



Las tomo a diario y efectivamente solo las encuentro aqui.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (5 Feb 2011)

Estás tururú, pepsi boooooom !!!  ( con las veces que repitieron el anuncio)


----------



## CALIXTO (5 Feb 2011)

- -


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Feb 2011)

Tambien era del grupo nutrexpa.


----------



## Tiger's Eye (5 Feb 2011)

¿Existen todavía?ienso:


----------



## josemazgz (5 Feb 2011)

En estos tiemposde neolengua, es difícil que volviera.


----------



## Calculín (5 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> En estos tiemposde neolengua, es difícil que volviera.



Y que lo digas, en 3:26:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CDOWrugdr1U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Por cierto, en 1:37 hay uno curioso de hipotecas del Central Hispano, 10,69 TAE, y hasta el 80% del valor de tasación...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

Tiger's Eye dijo:


> ¿Existen todavía?ienso:








ya sabemos que te fuistes de vacaciones pero llevas desde los ochenta por ahí lejos....regresa de una vez con tu especie, al planeta Tierra.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

Pepsi transparente... notais su ausencia?... yo no.


----------



## pirricos (5 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> La salsa argentina Hacendado    :´( :´( :´( :abajo:



Y la salsa curry Hacencado. Cabroneeeeeeesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!:abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Feb 2011)




----------



## San Marco_borrado (5 Feb 2011)

>



...Se sigue fabricando.
www.fiesta.es - Productos


----------



## Devon (6 Feb 2011)




----------



## Ahorradorespañolista (6 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


>



Aún recuerdo esta margarina. Debía ser en torno a 1973 cuando mi madre me la ponía en el bocadillo y era la que más me gustaba (mucho más que la Tulipán).


----------



## pirricos (6 Feb 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Joder, los chicles se hacen viejos, no nosotros.... Qué recuerdos.
> comentario relacionado: aquellas naranjas que por dentro eran super rojas (sanguines las llamamos por aquí) me cuesta horrores encontrar. La última vez que pillé un Kg. fue !!en una tienda de paquis!!, y encima el tipo se me pone a explicar que son muy buenas pero no hay manera de encontrarlas. Qué lástima.
> 
> Y recuerdo que habían unas galletas que se comían por su número:
> ...



Algunos es que no teneis niños? Los palotes aún se venden.

Lo que ya no veo hace mucho son los barriletes, aunque sé que aún se venden. Y los maskys... ::


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

pirricos dijo:


> Algunos es que no teneis niños? Los palotes aún se venden.
> 
> Lo que ya no veo hace mucho son los barriletes, aunque sé que aún se venden. Y los maskys... ::


----------



## pirricos (6 Feb 2011)

Schenker dijo:


> En fin, yo hecho de menos los botellines de Mahou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo en casa 2 de estas, pero me da pena abrirlas...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

...no se por qué ahora cuesta un helado 2 euros y antes 35 centimos.


----------



## pirricos (6 Feb 2011)

Cold dijo:


> El otro día compre una coca-cola con sabor a cereza en el carrefour
> 
> como esta,igual sabe como la cherry-coke,todavía no la he abierto
> 
> ...



Pero no sabes que Chanquete, el de verdad, ¿ha muerto?

ah, claro, por eso le ECHAS de menos... :XX:

P.D.: sin acritud.:rolleye:


----------



## Ahorradorespañolista (6 Feb 2011)

Y los Munchitos... Recuerdo que en los años 90 los comía en las Islas Canarias. No sé si en la península los había. Mira que me encantaba su sabor. Hoy en día que vivo en la península he buscado un producto similar en sabor, pero nada. ¿Alguien sabe qué producto de los que vendan hoy se aproxima a su sabor? ¡Me volvía loco!:rolleye:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Ahorradorespañolista dijo:


> Y los Munchitos... Recuerdo que en los años 90 los comía en las Islas Canarias. No sé si en la península los había. Mira que me encantaba su sabor. Hoy en día que vivo en la península he buscado un producto similar en sabor, pero nada. ¿Alguien sabe qué producto de los que vendan hoy se aproxima a su sabor? ¡Me volvía loco!:rolleye:



Se sigue fabricando pero solo en Canarias.


----------



## Pensativo (6 Feb 2011)

Desde hace bastante (4-5 años) que no veo cierto chopped que iba relleno de queso, marca Campofrío si no recuerdo mal. Un sabor distinto a cualquier cosa conocida, una guarrería de proporciones ciclópeas, pero a mi paladar le hacía tilín...


----------



## josemazgz (6 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> ...no se por qué ahora cuesta un helado 2 euros y antes *35 centimos*.



42, hamijo...


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

Otro alimento mítico son *LOS CONGUITOS*, que a mi particularmente me volvían loco. 







Creo que siguen fabricandose y hace poco fue motivo de polemica cuando a algun imbecil ocioso se le ocurrió, después de decadas, que su mascota era demigrante para los negros. Y que esos gruesos labios eran demasiado tentadores para nuestros polluelos.

Creo que eso motivó algun rediseño de su mascota:

El conguito Puchi, y su conguita. Respetando la igualdad, la paridad y el derecho a ser comido.






El conguito follador. Haciendo el salto del tigre.






El conguito blanco. ¡¡Sientete poderoso comiendote al hombre blanco!!






Si, yo tambien quiero pensar que todo ha sido un fake,... o un mal sueño.


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

Me autorespondo al tema de los conguitos: aquí esta la noticia que confirma lo que digo.

Polmica por los dulces Conguitos

_Polémica por los dulces Conguitos

La profesora de la Universidad de A Coruña, María Frías, ha iniciado una campaña para intentar cambiar el emblemático personaje que aparece en las bolsas de los cacahuetes con chocolate llamados Conguitos, ya que considera que éste representa una imagen "racista, insulta a los miles de africanos que se encuentran en España (...), y sólo sirve para fomentar y perpetuar estereotipos negativos del pueblo africano".

Frías, especializada en Literatura Afroamericana, cree que la idea del producto Conguitos sería impensable en EE.UU. y se acabaría prohibiendo, ya que allí se han realizado numerosos estudios sobre la utilización de estereotipos racistas en la publicidad.

Chocolates Lacasa, empresa fabricante de este producto, ha manifestado su desacuerdo con la opinión de la docente ya que, para ellos el personaje, que representa estos dulces desde hace 42 años, es una mascota que "respeta a todos y es aceptada y estimada por una inmensa mayoría"._

Si si, lo que digais, pero al final habeis cambiado a la mascota. Gracias por destruir mi infancia.


----------



## Calculín (6 Feb 2011)

¿Lo próximo serán los brazos de gitano?


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Lo próximo serán los brazos de gitano?



Tu da ideas, que hay mucho tonto con ganas de salir en los telediarios.


----------



## Erukto (6 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Me autorespondo al tema de los conguitos: aquí esta la noticia que confirma lo que digo.
> 
> Polmica por los dulces Conguitos
> 
> ...



Hay gente que tiene mucho tiempo que perder, como los que se ponen a pensar en el sexo de los muñequitos de los semáforos... y encima esta individua es profesora universitaria. Así va la universidad en nuestro país...


----------



## bravo013 (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Lo próximo serán los brazos de gitano?




nunca he comprendido por que se llaman así, donde está el oro?


----------



## Calculín (6 Feb 2011)

bravo013 dijo:


> nunca he comprendido por que se llaman así, donde está el oro?



Según la Wiki:



> Denominado brazo gitano, tiene su origen en un monje berciano que en el medievo recorrió el mundo y en un monasterio egipcio descubrió este postre y lo trajo a España; se le empezó a llamar «brazo egipciano» y la palabra degeneró en la actual.[cita requerida] En la provincia de Huesca (municipio de Colungo) es un dulce de repostería muy tradicional.2 En muchas de las pastelerías de Madrid aparece este dulce elaborado con nata, pudiéndose encontar variantes como la reina de nata.



Brazo de gitano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## pirricos (6 Feb 2011)

Creo que no es que degenerase de egipciano a gitano, sino que los gitanos actuales eran originarios de egipto y en un principio se llamaban egipcianos, hasta llegar a gitanos, pero degenerados creo que venían ya de serie...


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Según la Wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazo de gitano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Perfecto entonces, ya tienen el sustitutivo para ese deshonroso y demigrante nombre para con esa minoría etnica. 

'Brazo de gitano' pasará a nombrarse 'Brazo egipciano' a partir de fecha tal, por decreto ley, y bajo pena de multa para reposteros y consumidores.


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

yo me acuerdo que de txiki nos juntabamos una cuadrilla e ibamos por las casas y nos daban cascos y revistas viejas y llevabamos los cascos a la tienda y las revistas al papelero y nos sacabamos unos buenos duros, que tiempos


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

*FANTASMIKO*
No recuerdo bien su sabor, pero si que su palo era de chicle.







Y su digievolucion: *LOS FANTASMIKOS*. Sospechosamente parecidos a los fantasmas de Pac-Man ienso:


----------



## bravo013 (6 Feb 2011)

pirricos dijo:


> Creo que no es que degenerase de egipciano a gitano, sino que los gitanos actuales eran originarios de egipto y en un principio se llamaban egipcianos, hasta llegar a gitanos, pero degenerados creo que venían ya de serie...




no los gitanos son originarios de la india, pero en Europa se les solía llamar egipcianos (al no saber de donde provenían).

@calculin, hombre ya se que no es el mejor chiste del mundo, pero era fácil de entender (todos los gitanos llevan cadenas y anillos de oro). No hacía falta que mirases en la wiki.


----------



## Apretrujillos (6 Feb 2011)




----------



## pirricos (6 Feb 2011)

bravo013 dijo:


> no los gitanos son originarios de la india, pero en Europa se les solía llamar egipcianos (al no saber de donde provenían).



Correctísimo. Aquí más información: Pueblo gitano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## SeuGilson (6 Feb 2011)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Los chicles Cheiw de azkuna me han recordado esto otro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es que había gomas de esas que me olían a vainilla, no paraba de olerlas, que vicio! y morder el boli también, jejeje


----------



## SeuGilson (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Lo próximo serán los brazos de gitano?



¿Te refieres a este?:



Los gitanitos Ortiz, que recuerdos!


----------



## SeuGilson (6 Feb 2011)

Y puestos ya... ¿Os acordais de Cruyff anunciando el Búlgaro Cropan?


----------



## SeuGilson (6 Feb 2011)

kamikaze dijo:


> Tuvieron un breve paso por España. ¿Quién sabe si volverán?



Si señor!, un merecido recuerdo a una "gran" hamburguesería. De entre las tres (McDonnalds y Burguer King también) era la que más me gustaba (ahora sería la que menos me disgustaría). 

Lo mejor era como te servías el Ketchup: te cogías un vasito de plástico tipo chupito e ibas a una fuente, le dabas a la palanca y lo llenabas; luego era muy cómodo mojar las patatas en el vaso, y te levantabas y repetías las veces que querías. ¡Y aquel ketchup estaba de PM!


----------



## SeuGilson (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Y qué me decís de los cigarrillos de chocolate para los niños?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los probé alguna vez; no me atraían mucho porque "era de niños", yo quería los de verdad para "sentirme mayor", jejeje.

En cuanto al tabaco, recuerdo marcas esotéricas como Mencey que fumaba el padre de un colega, o el Rex que le pedía al profesor del instituto cuando yo no tenia (no veas que feliz se sentía porque por fin le pedían uno de esos). También recuerdo el Lola que compré una vez y sabía a jabón!. Del ideales solo encendí uno y lo tiré a las tres caladas; el resto del paquete a t... p... c..., jajajaja


----------



## Tiger's Eye (6 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> ya sabemos que te fuistes de vacaciones pero llevas desde los ochenta por ahí lejos....regresa de una vez con tu especie, al planeta Tierra.



Jajajajaj..........MI CASSSSSSSSSSSSAAAA



Ahora en serio, hace tiempo que no veo los caramelos sugus.:ouch:


----------



## NoRTH (6 Feb 2011)

Me imagino que seguirá comercializandose con otro formato:


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

NoRTH dijo:


> Me imagino que seguirá comercializandose con otro formato:



Antes los niños querían ser astronautas. Ahora quieren ser el de 'Pim-Pam Tomalacasitos'. Luego nos extrañamos de tener a la juventud echa unos zorros ienso:







Es curioso, pero el sector de las golosinas es de los que menos evoluciona en España. 30 años despues te encuentras practicamente los mismos envoltorios (con algun rediseño), las mismas mascotas (con efecto puchi, o cambiadas para evitar polemicas) y en esencia los mismos productos. 

Ahi siguen estando los huevos fritos, los dedos, los tiburones y las fresas de gominola.







Ahi siguen las apetinas, los gusanitos y los triskis.


----------



## Devon (6 Feb 2011)

Estos tenían un sabor entre huevo duro y pescado podrido que era una delicia, era como mojama para niños:


----------



## posandaketu (6 Feb 2011)

pirricos dijo:


> Algunos es que no teneis niños? Los palotes aún se venden.
> 
> Lo que ya no veo hace mucho son los barriletes, aunque sé que aún se venden. Y los maskys... ::



Tienes razón, todavía se venden; error mío. Te pido disculpas *3* veces, con *0* de acritud por la corrección.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Feb 2011)

Y...un vermouth sin el "sifon" dungil, no era lo mismo.


----------



## posandaketu (6 Feb 2011)

Mahbes dijo:


> Los litines, el agua de litines, alguien lo recuerda?.



Sé que han contestado al tema de los litines, pero los que visto por ahí se preparan con un sobre.
Los que yo recuerdo que preparaba mi padre eran dos sobres, uno blanco y otro crema (creo), formato chicle adams, y se tenían que verter separadamente, no como los de ahora.
Qué viejos se han hecho los litines :´(


----------



## Mika Bublé (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Y os acordáis del Tulicrem? Algo a medio camino entre la margarina y la nocilla



Manjar de los dioses hoyga. Me hacía torres de galletas María con tulicrem como aglutinante. ¿por qué permitiste que lo llevaran, Señor, por qué???!!


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Sé que han contestado al tema de los litines, pero los que visto por ahí se preparan con un sobre.
> Los que yo recuerdo que preparaba mi padre eran dos sobres, uno blanco y otro crema (creo), formato chicle adams, y se tenían que verter separadamente, no como los de ahora.
> Qué viejos se han hecho los litines :´(



No te creas, hace 25 años cuando era un crio mi abuela bebía el agua de litines, y ya entonces me parecía una cosa 'de viejos'.


----------



## posandaketu (6 Feb 2011)

Este hilo nos recuerda que excepto los seres de luz que corren por aquí el resto nos hacemos viejunos, que recordamos con nostalgia cosas "vulgares".
_Tempus fugit, sicut nubes, quasi naves, velut umbra

_Pregunta: Podeis abrir frikipedia?; llevo media hora intentándolo y no hay manera.


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

y los yogures chamburcy con aquellas tapas que eran de algo parecido al estaño, una vez me corte la lengua con una, juntando tapas te daban un puzzle de madera que era un coche espacial y como nos faltaban nos fuimos al super y mangamos las tapas que nos faltaban, viendo barrio me descojone de la risa por que hacian lo mismo para la moto


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

Y la leche RAM con sus míticos chandals y mochilas de regalo







Ya se que sigue existiendo la marca RAM, pero no podía dejar pasar por alto este detalle. Juro por diox que hasta hace poco he visto una mochila de estas por mi casa.


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Y la leche RAM con sus míticos chandals y mochilas de regalo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hotias en mi epoca fue una plaga, las habia a miles en el colegio


----------



## nayi (6 Feb 2011)

*Sandy Pop y Polo de Menta*

Pues yo hecho de menos algunos helados...
El 1º es el Sandy Pop que no se si ha dejado de fabricarse pero cambió a peor, al principio era de hielo con sabor a sandía y pepitas de chocolate! 
Luego pasó a ser como de crema, con colores pastel y ya no me gustó.

Otro que hecho de menos es el polo de menta de la menorquina, que era mi preferido!! ya se que parecía readioactivo... pero me encantaba!
me acuerdo que tenían 5 sabores pero luego quitaron el de cola y el de menta... una pena...jajaja


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Feb 2011)

SeuGilson dijo:


> Del ideales solo encendí uno y lo tiré a las tres caladas; el resto del paquete a t... p... c..., jajajaja



Ideales (18 cigarrillos el paquete) era un tabaco para los MUY HOMBRES ) ) ) ) )


----------



## Asur (6 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> hotias en mi epoca fue una plaga, las habia a miles en el colegio



Por mi casa andaba rodando esta


----------



## Calculín (6 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> y los yogures chamburcy con aquellas tapas que eran de algo parecido al estaño, una vez me corte la lengua con una, juntando tapas te daban un puzzle de madera que era un coche espacial y como nos faltaban nos fuimos al super y mangamos las tapas que nos faltaban, viendo barrio me descojone de la risa por que hacian lo mismo para la moto



Las tapas de papel de aluminio tan grueso que hoy día no estaría permitido en los aviones lo tenían casi todas las marcas en los 80, yo también me corté alguna vez...

Aquí otra marca mítica que desapareció al menos en españa


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

Asur dijo:


> Por mi casa andaba rodando esta



que buena, es autentica


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Ahorradorespañolista dijo:


> Y los Munchitos... Recuerdo que en los años 90 los comía en las Islas Canarias. No sé si en la península los había. Mira que me encantaba su sabor. Hoy en día que vivo en la península he buscado un producto similar en sabor, pero nada. ¿Alguien sabe qué producto de los que vendan hoy se aproxima a su sabor? ¡Me volvía loco!:rolleye:



Pues su busqueda acaba de finalizar... Estos que les presento, son productos hermanos de los Munchitos
Grefusa nos degusta con sus gublins (clasicos, barbacoa o queso) una autentica bomba de grasas para estomagos exigentes.





TosFrit nos ofrece las Tosfritas, suspiro de dioses presentado en bolsa azul.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

NoRTH dijo:


> Me imagino que seguirá comercializandose con otro formato:



Efectivamente los PetaZetas siguen hipnotizando los paladares más exigentes, sería imposible educar a una generación a la que no le hubiese chispeado la boca.


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Las tapas de papel de aluminio tan grueso que hoy día no estaría permitido en los aviones lo tenían casi todas las marcas en los 80, yo también me corté alguna vez...
> 
> Aquí otra marca mítica que desapareció al menos en españa



cuantas tapas se habran mangado en este pais dios mio:XX:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Devon dijo:


> Estos tenían un sabor entre huevo duro y pescado podrido que era una delicia, era como mojama para niños:




ERA?
El sabor más redondo. Los Triskys de Risi son únicos, sólo los Triskys son Triskys. Con toda la fuerza del sabor a maíz. Sin gluten. Versiones normal y jamón.






Sigue siendo un autentico manjar.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Ahorradorespañolista dijo:


> Aún recuerdo esta margarina. Debía ser en torno a 1973 cuando mi madre me la ponía en el bocadillo y era la que más me gustaba (mucho más que la Tulipán).



Es el primo de Joan Manuel Serrat?


----------



## etsai (6 Feb 2011)

Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de probar las Tosta-Rica, despues de mas de 15 largos años, y me depecionaron mucho. Recuerdo que para mi eran adictivas, empezabas a comer y no parabas. 

Las probe y me dejaron indiferente, o mi paladar ha cambiado o le han cambiado los ingredientes.

Para mi: Tosta Rica=R.I.P.


----------



## Calculín (6 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de probar las Tosta-Rica, despues de mas de 15 largos años, y me depecionaron mucho. Recuerdo que para mi eran adictivas, empezabas a comer y no parabas.
> 
> Las probe y me dejaron indiferente, o mi paladar ha cambiado o le han cambiado los ingredientes.
> 
> Para mi: Tosta Rica=R.I.P.



Pues yo de pequeño, recuerdo la Tosta rica como uno de mis primeros fiascos publicitarios. En casa tomábamos Marbú dorada, y me acuerdo que por los anuncios de la tele le insistí mucho a mi madre para que compara. Cuando las probé, no me gustaron nada y me sentí engañado... Desde entonces empecé a ver los anuncios de otra forma.


----------



## kelsey (6 Feb 2011)

Yo recuerdo un helado que me comía en los veranos
Era con bolas de distinto sabor de frutas
Recuerdo que era de limón, naranja, fresa,...
mmmm que icos que estaban :baba:
Alguien lo recuerda ienso:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de probar las Tosta-Rica, despues de mas de 15 largos años, y me depecionaron mucho. Recuerdo que para mi eran adictivas, empezabas a comer y no parabas.
> 
> Las probe y me dejaron indiferente, o mi paladar ha cambiado o le han cambiado los ingredientes.
> 
> Para mi: Tosta Rica=R.I.P.



A mi esas galletas me daban ganas de vomitar, era el único "alimento" con alto contenido en grasas que no podìa asimilar.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> Yo recuerdo un helado que me comía en los veranos
> Era con bolas de distinto sabor de frutas
> Recuerdo que era de limón, naranja, fresa,...
> mmmm que icos que estaban :baba:
> Alguien lo recuerda ienso:



...más pistas.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Feb 2011)

Este licor si no está desaparecido en España no se ve.


----------



## Berebere (6 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Es el primo de Joan Manuel Serrat?



Yo diría que es Richar O'Sullivan (protagonista de 'Un hombre en casa'):


----------



## kelsey (6 Feb 2011)

joe no me acuerdo mucho
Era un helado de varios hielos de colores con forma de fruta 
Sería haya por la época de los 90
No me acuerdo de más sólo tendría 5 años
Mi memoria no me llega pa tanto :rolleye:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Este licor si no está desaparecido en España no se ve.



La comercializa Campari en exclusiva para Austria, Suiza y por supuesto Italia. En Venecia, Treviso, Padua y alrededores se consume a diario.
Pd. Si quiere le envio una.
Cynar | Gruppo Campari


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Yo diría que es Richar O'Sullivan (protagonista de 'Un hombre en casa'):



Exactamente.


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wOnxMf6_uAg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> joe no me acuerdo mucho
> Era un helado de varios hielos de colores con forma de fruta
> Sería haya por la época de los 90
> No me acuerdo de más sólo tendría 5 años
> Mi memoria no me llega pa tanto :rolleye:



de hielo???... entonces puede elaborarlo vd. mismo.


----------



## kelsey (6 Feb 2011)

Como si fuera uno de estos


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (6 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> Yo recuerdo un helado que me comía en los veranos
> Era con bolas de distinto sabor de frutas
> Recuerdo que era de limón, naranja, fresa,...
> mmmm que icos que estaban :baba:
> Alguien lo recuerda ienso:



Si, espera, te refieres a uno que eran 3 bolas con forma de frutas en un palo, como si fuese un pincho moruno pero de helado jeje, que era de hielo pero un hielo raro, con una textura diferente que se te deshacia en la boca...
No era mi favorito pero tenia sabores intensos y refrescantes. Del nombre no me acuerdo.


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

VivaTaylorRain dijo:


> Si, espera, te refieres a uno que eran 3 bolas con forma de frutas en un palo, como si fuese un pincho moruno pero de helado jeje, que era de hielo pero un hielo raro, con una textura diferente que se te deshacia en la boca...
> No era mi favorito pero tenia sabores intensos y refrescantes. Del nombre no me acuerdo.



venga, a ver si alguien se acuerda, yo era una ultra fan de ese polo, era el ferrari de los polos, que rico


----------



## kelsey (6 Feb 2011)

VivaTaylorRain dijo:


> Si, espera, te refieres a uno que eran 3 bolas con forma de frutas en un palo, como si fuese un pincho moruno pero de helado jeje, que era de hielo pero un hielo raro, con una textura diferente que se te deshacia en la boca...
> No era mi favorito pero tenia sabores intensos y refrescantes. Del nombre no me acuerdo.



Ese mismito 
Bueno aunque no te acuerdes del nombre esta bien saber que no lo he soñado


----------



## kelsey (6 Feb 2011)

Después de dejarme los dedos buscando creo que le he encontrado

Boomy de Frigo 
YouTube - Anuncio Helado Boomy de Frigo (1994)

Aiins que recuerdos :


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> Después de dejarme los dedos buscando creo que le he encontrado
> 
> Boomy de Frigo
> YouTube - Anuncio Helado Boomy de Frigo (1994)
> ...



jjejeejejeje, quien pillara uno.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

Warren dijo:


> sigue existiendo? estaba malo de coj.... pero en las tabernas de la españa rural era un clásico... era la bebida "politicamente correcta" de viudas y mujeres mayores en general...









si, siguen.


----------



## karolaina93 (6 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> Después de dejarme los dedos buscando creo que le he encontrado
> 
> Boomy de Frigo
> YouTube - Anuncio Helado Boomy de Frigo (1994)
> ...



si si ese es, que polo mas rico era


----------



## CALIXTO (6 Feb 2011)

Y lo pongo con toda intención, ¿alguien más piensa como yo que el auténtico dejaron de fabricarlo hace años?


----------



## posandaketu (6 Feb 2011)

No había probado estos dos desde hacía más de 20 años, y cuando lo hice como gracieta.... puajjjj, qué diferencia:







El drácula y el colajet. Es que ni en la forma. Los tiempos cambian. Por cierto, el del polo de menta de la menorquina quizás era radioactivo como bien han dicho, pero yo lo encontraba delicioso


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> Después de dejarme los dedos buscando creo que le he encontrado
> 
> Boomy de Frigo
> YouTube - Anuncio Helado Boomy de Frigo (1994)
> ...



Hoy en día ese vídeo estaría totalmente censurado por apología de la... bueno, ustedes ya me entienden :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Feb 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, el colacao actual es una mierda y el sabor se nota.



ANTES! TODO EEEEEEEEEESTO, ERA CAMPO.... EN MIS TIEMPOS ANDA QUE ESTO IBA A PASAR...






Han cambiado la formula del colacao...antes era cacao en polvo mágico con criptonita... en la actualidad solo es polvo marrón.


----------



## pirricos (6 Feb 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Tienes razón, todavía se venden; error mío. Te pido disculpas *3* veces, con *0* de acritud por la corrección.



jajajaja qué cabrón. No lo había pillado hasta que lo he leído *5* veces con una coca-cola *0* (Zero)... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## posandaketu (7 Feb 2011)

pirricos dijo:


> jajajaja qué cabrón. No lo había pillado hasta que lo he leído *5* veces con una coca-cola *0* (Zero)... :XX::XX::XX:



El día que no nos podamos reir un rato a diario, mal asunto :XX:

Ostia, que nosotros llevabamos unos buenos años sin hacer otra cosa que tener temporadas de hemoal, ya tocaba disfrutar un poco.


----------



## Lone Star (7 Feb 2011)

Yo me acuerdo que de pequeño desayunaba esto:







con esto:







Era de pobres...

Y por lo que veo, se siguen fabricando.


----------



## etsai (7 Feb 2011)

*Chicles Bang Bang*
Me encantaba su sabor y su durabilidad. ¿Alguien sabe si aun existen?


----------



## Mimolette (7 Feb 2011)

Lone Star dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que de pequeño desayunaba esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que era el eko?

Lo recuerdo de la infancia pero no lo he probado nunca


----------



## NoRTH (7 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Que era el eko?
> 
> Lo recuerdo de la infancia pero no lo he probado nunca




El Eko en como un sucedaneo del café pero hecho con cereales.


----------



## etsai (7 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Que era el eko?
> 
> Lo recuerdo de la infancia pero no lo he probado nunca



Aun se vende. Lo toma mi abuelo.


----------



## Vigo Ramone (7 Feb 2011)

El Peseta dijo:


> Unos botes de natillas de vainilla de medio litro que vendian en el Lidl y en el Día. Estaban buenisimos y los dejaron de hacer, en cambio siguen vendiendo los yogures de medio litro.
> 
> También unas latas de refresco "isotonico" también del lidl que vendian alla por el 2005 o antes, con lo buenas que estaban y las dejaron de vender.




Y el chocolate de 1/2 litro, conocido en mi casa como "chocolatazo"


----------



## PLS--palasaca (7 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Que era el eko?
> 
> Lo recuerdo de la infancia pero no lo he probado nunca



Una definición como cualquier otra


----------



## erizocanadiense (7 Feb 2011)

Si?? hubo Wendys aqui?? joer pues mira que me encantaba ir cuando vivia en Vzla. Tenian una hamburguesa MARAVILLOSA que se llamaba Bacon Champion. Tenia Bacon como su normbre indica, y champiñones envueltos en queso cheddar fundido... bufff lo masssssssss[/QUOTE]

Buah!!! aqui en el Wendy de los USA, esta la Baconator... Como su nombre indica con Bacon del Weno weno.
Buff........ que buena esta la comida basura:baba:


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (7 Feb 2011)

Lone Star dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que de pequeño desayunaba esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: Asi que de pobres, eh? Pues yo desayuno con el Eko de marca blanca DIA.


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (7 Feb 2011)

kelsey dijo:


> Después de dejarme los dedos buscando creo que le he encontrado
> 
> Boomy de Frigo
> YouTube - Anuncio Helado Boomy de Frigo (1994)
> ...



Hey, gran labor de busqueda documental. La verdad es que ahora viendolo asi hasta tenia el anuncio grabado en mi subconsciente. Al verlo hasta se me ha venido a la mente el delicioso toque acido que tenia el limon.


----------



## Gatoo_ (7 Feb 2011)

Recientes me acuerdo de estos













La primera es imposible echarla de menos, estaba vomitiba. De los segundos tanto de lo mismo, no sé si eran peores los Fruitopía o los Radical Fruit Company.

Me acuerdo que cuando era pequeño había unos caramelos pseudo-chicles que se llamaban Bubbos (o algo así). Eran largos y tenían varias capas. El sabor era una mezcla de naranja y fresa, lo masticabas y se iba gastando como un Sugus hasta que se quedaba en la mitad del tamaño y entonces ya era chicle. La mascota era una especie de rana naranja con cuerpo humanoide.

No encuentro imágenes de los Bubbos, pero estos eran una institución. Tico-Tico de sandía!!!








Por cierto, los Sugus claro que se fabrican, y las chuches con forma de señal, los dedos cortados... esos no han desaparecido.

Ahm!, otro que no encuentro fotos: los batidos Okey de canela, de café, de plátano...


----------



## Deva (7 Feb 2011)

Apretrujillos dijo:


>



Tulicrem :baba::babaagaría lo que fuera por una tarrina!


----------



## Almeida (7 Feb 2011)

Nadie recuerda la leche fresca Clesa en bolsa?

Regalaban vajillas y, de vez en cuando, en casa de alguien veo alguna taza o plato de aquellos; mi madre también conserva alguno.


----------



## Niner (7 Feb 2011)

Salvada dijo:


> Desapareció en el fondo del mar. :´(



Con su sabor a piña, sniff, ¡¡cuantos caté !!!! :´(

Era el hermano pequeño de los exitosos frigopie y frigodedo.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Feb 2011)

Estas pipas no se si seguirá existiendo, pero cuando implantaron el eypo se vendian bastante...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Esto también dejó de fabricarse, ahora la que hay solo huele a mojino magrebí.


----------



## Harold Alexander (7 Feb 2011)

Una duda, ¿el tulicrem de qué estaba hecho?


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Una duda, ¿el tulicrem de qué estaba hecho?



Era una especie de crema de cacahuetes con cacao y mantequilla, una autentica basura por la que mi paladar llora a diario.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

No lloreis viejunos y gordos del foro, si quereis regresar al pasado y degustar de nuevo el TULICREM, En Portugal se sigue fabricando bajo el nombre de TULICREME





Curiosamente este fin de semana voy a tierras lusas -por motivos de tocarme los eggs- asi que acepto peticiones.
ESOS THANKS A MI!
http://www.unilever-jm.com/brands/foodbrands/tulicreme/index.aspx


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

La mortadela de Mickey Mouse, que a mi me daba una fatiga horrorosa.

Kilometrico de boomer y la curiosa habilidad de mis hermanos y yo para masticar toda la rosca de chicle a la vez.






Donettes nevados, la primera incursión de muchos foreros en el mundo de los polvos blancos.






Las caracolas blancas rellenas de chocolate de Bollylandia.


----------



## Calculín (7 Feb 2011)

Almeida dijo:


> Nadie recuerda la leche fresca Clesa en bolsa?
> 
> Regalaban vajillas y, de vez en cuando, en casa de alguien veo alguna taza o plato de aquellos; mi madre también conserva alguno.



Yo la Clesa no, pero recuerdo la Colema, cuando iba a comprarlas al super y estaban siempre mojada por el frío en el mejor de los casos, o pringada de leche de alguna bolsa rota en el peor...

Por cierto, yo hace años y años que no compro, pero en Málaga es fácil que en algunos bares la usen para el café, sabe distinto porque está pasteurizada en vez de uperizada.


----------



## Calculín (7 Feb 2011)

Warren dijo:


> algunos amigos treintañeros que tengo por málaga siguen usando la expresión " un colema" para referirse a un batido... jjeje.
> 
> otra bebida que despareció (creo) .... pero esta vez para bien de la humanidad... (no si una increíble "inversión" publicitaria, tirada a la basura) qué malo estaba:



Yo sé de un bar dónde todavía tiene un reloj de promoción del springo ese, que como cosa curiosa va en sentido antihorario


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Recientes me acuerdo de estos
> 
> 
> 
> ...








En Portugal se sigue vendiendo la Fanta de Piña, entre otros sabores.

Fruitopia solo se sigue comercializando en Alemania bajo minute maid.


----------



## etsai (7 Feb 2011)

Ha llegado a mis oidos que las *Danet Galleta* han desaparecido de las estanterías. ¿Es esto cierto?







Pues mi me gustaban...


----------



## Amstrad (7 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de probar las Tosta-Rica, despues de mas de 15 largos años, y me depecionaron mucho. Recuerdo que para mi eran adictivas, empezabas a comer y no parabas.
> 
> Las probe y me dejaron indiferente, o mi paladar ha cambiado o le han cambiado los ingredientes.
> 
> Para mi: Tosta Rica=R.I.P.



la puta manía de cambiar grasas animales por vegetales, no es lo mismo.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Ha llegado a mis oidos que las *Danet Galleta* han desaparecido de las estanterías. ¿Es esto cierto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desaparecieron hace unos años pero no las necesitabamos...
Prueba estas





De la marca "la lechera"... buenisimas.


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (7 Feb 2011)

A mí me gustaban ^^


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 Feb 2011)

Almeida dijo:


> Nadie recuerda la leche fresca Clesa en bolsa?
> 
> Regalaban vajillas y, de vez en cuando, en casa de alguien veo alguna taza o plato de aquellos; mi madre también conserva alguno.



Y unas jarras de plástico para poner la leche, aún funciona alguna por mi casa...


----------



## CASPOSO (8 Feb 2011)

N o recuerdo como se llamaba una cacao que venia liquido en una botella marron concentrada hechabas un poco en la leche y listo 


la mano loca 







tambien recuerdo las miniballestas de plastico que la flecha era una ventosa , quitabamos la ventosa calentabamos el plastico con un mechero y poniamos una aguja


----------



## lalol (8 Feb 2011)

¿Qué paso con Zumosol, inicialmente Zumisol? ¿Actualmente alguna marca vende zumo 100% natural y no procedente de concentrado?


----------



## butricio (8 Feb 2011)




----------



## butricio (8 Feb 2011)




----------



## butricio (8 Feb 2011)

Perdón por el desliz:



















<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MgmCu_XKxo&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MgmCu_XKxo&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## butricio (8 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien ha vuelto a ver cacao AMA? (caja azul outside)


----------



## Calculín (8 Feb 2011)

bernal dijo:


> ¿Qué paso con Zumosol, inicialmente Zumisol? ¿Actualmente alguna marca vende zumo 100% natural y no procedente de concentrado?



Hacendado mismamente tiene refrigerado de Piña. Naranja y Mandarina, pero Zumosol que yo sepa siempre fue de concentrado.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Feb 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> la mano loca



Jrande la mano, jrande


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


>



Los dupis... por dios... los dupis. Ñan, ñan, ñan.


----------



## lapin (8 Feb 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


>



ese tinto savin ha estado en la mesa de mi casa durante toda mi infancia y parte de adolescencia


----------



## Calculín (8 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


>



Cuando tenía 15 años fui con el instituto a una visita a la fábrica de Bimbo en Antequera, el empleado que nos atendió era un cachondo y al entrar nos dijo 'Luego os enseño al negro que tenemos para hacerle los agujeros a los dupis', pero al final ni negro ni nada, la máquina ya escupía la masa en forma de rosquilla...

Al salir nos dieron a cada uno un lote de productos, que incluían una caja de dupis recién hechos, los más blandos y sabrosos que nunca he probado.


----------



## etsai (8 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Cuando tenía 15 años fui con el instituto a una visita a la fábrica de Bimbo en Antequera, el empleado que nos atendió era un cachondo y al entrar nos dijo *'Luego os enseño al negro que tenemos para hacerle los agujeros a los dupis'*, pero al final ni negro ni nada, la máquina ya escupía la masa en forma de rosquilla...
> 
> Al salir nos dieron a cada uno un lote de productos, que incluían una caja de dupis recién hechos, los más blandos y sabrosos que nunca he probado.



*1975:* Divertido chascarrillo. Los alumnos se rien y la profesora se rie.

*2011:* El video del chascarrillo grabado con el movil se filtra a internet y acaba abriendo telediarios. La profesora se desentiende del asunto y pide disculpas publicamente. El facha machista, racista y pedofilo acaba despedido y prestando declaración ante un juez.


----------



## Calculín (8 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> *1975:* Divertido chascarrillo. Los alumnos se rien y la profesora se rie.
> 
> *2011:* El video del chascarrillo grabado con el movil se filtra a internet y acaba abriendo telediarios. La profesora se desentiende del asunto y pide disculpas publicamente. El facha machista, racista y pedofilo acaba despedido y prestando declaración ante un juez.



Pues sí... Sólo te ha faltado añadir que se crea un grupo en Facebook para boicotear a la empresa y consigue chorrocientos mil adheridos


----------



## Mimolette (8 Feb 2011)

Los dupis eran lps donuts de pobres


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Feb 2011)

Los Dupis cuando se ponian duros eran imposibles de tragar, ni con un vaso de agua...


----------



## etsai (8 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Los Dupis cuando se ponian duros eran imposibles de tragar, ni con un vaso de agua...



Gran lección aprendida en la infancia, que nos servirá para todas las facetas de la vida.


----------



## butricio (8 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Los dupis eran lps donuts de pobres



No flipes,los dupis le dan mil vueltas a los donuts,sin ir mas lejos no te dejan los dedos llenos de azucar pegajoso.


----------



## butricio (8 Feb 2011)

Ahora con esa mierda del envasado individual generas basura por doquier,imagino que lo harán para que el producto dure mas en la balda,aunque digo yo que en el caso de los antiguos donuts/dupies,galletas, sobaos,magdalenas,etc, en envase de carton con plastico en todo el envase o bolsa de plastico en su interior,conllevaba el consumo completo en un breve lapso de tiempo ,cosa que hoy,con tanto multi envase el producto puede conservarse durante mucho mas.

Objetivamente,¿se vendera mas o menos?,yo particularmente prefiero el envase mas austero sin tanto plastico.


----------



## Elputodirector (8 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Tambien era del grupo nutrexpa.



Melafo !!!!!!!!


----------



## PCPPM (8 Feb 2011)

Las galletitas Trakinas *...* :


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Los dupis eran lps donuts de pobres



:no: :no: :no:

Los donuts eran los dupis de los pijos :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## karolaina93 (8 Feb 2011)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Los dupis... por dios... los dupis. Ñan, ñan, ñan.



hostias, no me acordaba, eso caia alguna vez por mi casa procedente del mamut


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Tambien era del grupo nutrexpa.





Elputodirector dijo:


> Melafo !!!!!!!!



Gerontofílico que es usté


----------



## karolaina93 (8 Feb 2011)

lapin dijo:


> ese tinto savin ha estado en la mesa de mi casa durante toda mi infancia y parte de adolescencia



eso no se rellenaba en el bodeguero'?


----------



## vienedelejos (8 Feb 2011)

Esto (una especie de "bollycao con salchicha en lugar de chocolate") que al parecer en Alemania tiene éxito, se comercializó en España durante un breve período de tiempo. 

Por supuesto pongo la imagen de la versión XXL del producto, que es la que consume el burbujista medio.


----------



## dodaltel (8 Feb 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Yo recuerdo de pequeño el almendracao. Era como una pastilla pequeña de chocolate pero que no era chocolate exactamente, ni tampoco parecía llevar almendra. Cacao no sé yo. Puede que llevara mantequilla. No se parece nada de lo que se vende actualmente, quizás de lejos al turrón.
> 
> Lo que quería decir es que estaba buenísimo :baba: y *no sé porqué dejaron de venderlo*. Ni tampoco si se comercializa en algún lugar.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si alguien lo recuerda o tiene alguna foto.



Seguramente por los infartos al corazón infantiles, que producía semejante aberración de grasas trans.


----------



## etsai (8 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> hostias, no me acordaba, eso caia alguna vez por mi casa procedente del mamut



Otia!! tampoco hacia falta retrotraerse tanto en el tiempo! :


----------



## rory (8 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Pudiera ser el fabricante de la "famosa" gaseosa el tigre de cheste -Valencia
> Este año hice buen acopio de ella.
> 
> _



De eso compré yo hace poco, sabores naranja, limón y normal.


----------



## velocipedo (8 Feb 2011)

rory dijo:


> De eso compré yo hace poco, sabores naranja, limón y normal.



Ese es el gasificante de las masas para freir. Lo encuentras en cualquier tienda de ultramarinos.


----------



## butricio (9 Feb 2011)

Alguien recueda las galletas FRESH COCO,eran barquillos de sabor a coco,jodo que recuerdos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (9 Feb 2011)

Esto no sé hasta qué punto se conocería fuera de los límites comarcales de Alcalá de Henares, pero estaba realmente buena. Recuerdo que tenían de todos los sabores, incluso una azul que vaya usted a saber de qué coño era. Sin duda la mejor era la de manzana que costaba 45 pesetas. Lo malo era que el envase era retornable (te devolvían 10 pesetas si llevabas la botella vacía a la tienda).

Uno de mis hermanos trabajó unos meses en esa empresa alcalaína de gaseosas y me puse ciego de la de manzana, mangaba las cajas enteras y se las traía a casa. Luego era yo el que le mangaba alguna botella al repartidor de mi barrio cuando se descuidaba.







Durante un tiempo se dejó ver la competidora del pueblo de al lado (Meco) de marca La Mequera, pero se comió los mocos porque la de Alcalá le pegaba 20 patadas.


Yendo un poco a la contra del hilo... ¿por qué no han desaparecido estos? Vale que están buenos, pero el precio es demasiado alto y la imagen comercial está más que desfasadísima.

¿Alguien se acuerda del spot publicitario? Venía a ser algo así:

Yo soy Bony, tú eres tigre...
Tigretón, Bimbo son
Qué bien lo pasamos,
cómo te enrollamos.
Somos Bony y Tigretón.


----------



## posandaketu (9 Feb 2011)

Es verdad, deben ser de los pocos que han aguantado el tirón, con pocos cambios respecto a los primeros:






El bucanero todavía lo hacen?

El tema de las gaseosas creo que era una cosa de mercados locales; cualquiera se montaba un localillo y a hacer gaseosa, siendo de consumo habitual hace años tenían un mercado de proximidad asegurado.


----------



## SeuGilson (10 Feb 2011)

CASPOSO dijo:


> N o recuerdo como se llamaba una cacao que venia liquido en una botella marron concentrada hechabas un poco en la leche y listo
> 
> 
> la mano loca
> ...



Aquella mano que se estiraba y se pegaba a la mesa, y luego se soltaba y volvía a ti, jejejeje.

Y hablando de proyectiles se vendía una cerbatana con flechas de color verde acabadas en una bola, a las que también le poníamos una aguja, jejeje.

Oye, si que me interesa lo del cacao, pues no se si será el mismo que yo recuerdo de mi más lejana infancia. Solo recuerdo que mi madre me daba un vaso con cacao de color tirando a morado o malva, frío, y muy aromático, tenía un sabor especial muy dulzón, como a canela o algo así, irrepetible, que nunca más he vuelto a probar.


----------



## SeuGilson (10 Feb 2011)

Aun me acuerdo de una canción llamada "Sugar Baby Love" que daban en single con la Mirinda, jejeje:


----------



## Harold Alexander (10 Feb 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Es verdad, deben ser de los pocos que han aguantado el tirón, con pocos cambios respecto a los primeros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La botella de plástico mató el sabor de la gaseosa.


----------



## Harold Alexander (10 Feb 2011)

El tema lo merece:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sTZMHhHMgAc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kozak (10 Feb 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> La botella de plástico mató el sabor de la gaseosa.



En general la botella de plástico (perdón, "plácido") es un asco. Sus ventajas son el precio y su resistencia a los golpes. Por lo demás es inferior al vidrio.


----------



## Lada sigulet (10 Feb 2011)

No se si se acuerda alguien de crodino. Recuerdo mucha publicidad en la televisión pero al menos yo nunca vi ninguna botella de Crodino en ningun sitio. 
Si que he visto botellas de crodino en Italia (rara estrategia de ventas la de esta gente, publi en España y el producto en supermercados italianos)
Ahí empezó el gastar dinero a expuertas


----------



## Lada sigulet (10 Feb 2011)

No sale al foto.
:ouch:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

Lada sigulet dijo:


> No sale al foto.
> :ouch:


----------



## posandaketu (10 Feb 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> El tema lo merece:
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sTZMHhHMgAc" allowfullscreen="" width="480" frameborder="0" height="390"></iframe>



Creo que no hay nada más que decir; TODO incluido. Juguete completo, juguete Comansi. En el video sale de todo lo que estamos hablando..... que bueno


----------



## reset (10 Feb 2011)

No se si alguno lo ha puesto ya.....pero los chimos estaban de pm, y creo que ya no se fabrican.....

tengo metida en la cabeza aquella cancioncilla a fuego...."...son un agujero, rodeado de buen caramelo....y cuando miras por su agujero....."

Jejejeje.....te preguntan sobre cosas que te tiras meses estudiando y ni p. idea, y chorradas como esta no hay manera de eliminarlas de la cabeza...y como esta un porrón.


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (10 Feb 2011)

Yo ya ésta no la veo por ninguna parte:


----------



## etsai (10 Feb 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> El tema lo merece:
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sTZMHhHMgAc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Increible, no tengo palabras. Va a favoritos de cabeza. :8:

Gracias.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (10 Feb 2011)

Vic Cabezasonajero dijo:


> Yo ya ésta no la veo por ninguna parte:



Gracias a Dios, ¿no? :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (10 Feb 2011)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Gracias a Dios, ¿no? :rolleye: :rolleye:



Cierto.

Y es que el hilo, a la vista de los productos que hemos ido poniendo, debería llamarse más bien *"Productos ingeribles que no causan la muerte de manera inmediata que dejaron de hacerse (y no sabéis por qué)" *


----------



## Calculín (10 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Viendo este hilo de Buster se me ocurrió crear un hilo de alimentos (dulces, helados, comida basura en general) que un día dejaron de producirse sin saber muy bien por qué, dejandoos huerfanos de sus estabilizantes, edulcorantes y conservantes.
> 
> Empiezo yo con las... *RUFFLES YORK'ESO*
> 
> ...



Acabo de comer de estas, no las había probado y desde que las vi en el hilo tenía curiosidad


----------



## etsai (10 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Acabo de comer de estas, no las había probado y desde que las vi en el hilo tenía curiosidad



Yo pensaba que ya no se hacian.

¿Y que opinión te merecen hamijo? ienso:


----------



## Calculín (10 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Yo pensaba que ya no se hacian.
> 
> ¿Y que opinión te merecen hamijo? ienso:



Pues muy ricas , repetiré

Por cierto, ahora en la 1 un programa de anuncios de comida viejunos, seguro que salen cosas que hay en este hilo, y otras que no recordamos


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Feb 2011)

No han dejado de fabricarlo, pero cuesta encontrar lo que yo de pequeña llamaba "nocilla de colores". 
Es crema de matequilla sabor fresa , cacao y vainilla o nata , no recuerdo bien.


----------



## posandaketu (11 Feb 2011)

siken dijo:


> No han dejado de fabricarlo, pero cuesta encontrar lo que yo de pequeña llamaba "nocilla de colores".
> Es crema de matequilla sabor fresa , cacao y vainilla o nata , no recuerdo bien.



La O.M.S. sugirió su no consumo. Ahora la utilizan los fontaneros como desatascante de tuberias


----------



## nostramo (11 Feb 2011)

Las "PASTILLAS DE LECHE DE BURRA" insuperables.
LAS PASTILLAS DE LECHE DE BURRA


Populares y muy conocidas en tiempos pasados, aunque se desconoce su verdadero origen. Parece que es a principios del siglo XX cuando en España aparecen las primeras pastillas de leche de burra, que se empiezan a vender en farmacias. Las propiedades medicinales y alimenticias de la leche de burra, hicieron de estos caramelos la mejor golosina nutricional para los niños y aliviaron sus males de garganta.

Hoy lamentablemente, ya no se fabrican.

Las entrañables burras (que solo dan leche en época de cría) están desapareciendo de toda la Península y los farmacéuticos no quieren perder su tiempo recuperando una fórmula tradicional en la que sus abuelos pusieron tanto esmero.

Cuentan que las pastillas de leche de burra nacieron imitando la forma y el sabor de las también tradicionales "Pastillas de Vichy". Las pastillas Vichy fueron inventadas en 1825 por un miembro de la Academia de Medicina de Francia.

Tienen un alto contenido de sales minerales, extraidas exclusivamente de las fuentes de Vichy y son buenisimas. Favorecen la digestión y además tienen otras muchas virtudes para el organismo.

Las pueden tomar tanto niños, como los adultos o los mayores y son la mejor golosina, que encantará a toda la familia y cuidará de la salud de los nuestros.

Mientras no recuperemos las antiguas pastillas de leche de burra, las de Vichy son las más parecidas a las que todos habiamos tomado de niños.


----------



## etsai (11 Feb 2011)

¿Y el mítico Pirulí?

Pirulí - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Hace eones que no me como uno de estos.


----------



## Kozak (11 Feb 2011)

Las pastillas de Vichy, como todos los caramelos de menta que tengan esencia real de menta, son buenas para la digestión porque entre los componentes del aceite esencial de menta hay un relajante muscular suave que a los que padecemos de estómago protestón nos viene de perlas.


----------



## Calculín (11 Feb 2011)

Estaba buscando fotos de 'coquis' (Si es que se escribe así), unos barquillos como si fueran de helado pero a temperatura ambiente, que se vendían por las calles de Málaga a la voz de "Al rico coqui" y hace lustros que no veía, pero parece que hace un año aún había:







¿Había también en otras ciudades?


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

Kozak dijo:


> Las pastillas de Vichy, como todos los caramelos de menta que tengan esencia real de menta, son buenas para la digestión porque entre los componentes del aceite esencial de menta hay un relajante muscular suave que a los que padecemos de estómago protestón nos viene de perlas.



Tienen harpago, es cierto.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Estaba buscando fotos de 'coquis' (Si es que se escribe así), unos barquillos como si fueran de helado pero a temperatura ambiente, que se vendían por las calles de Málaga a la voz de "Al rico coqui" y hace lustros que no veía, pero parece que hace un año aún había:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son fáciles de elaborar... es merengue azucarado, horneado.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Y el mítico Pirulí?
> 
> Pirulí - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Hace eones que no me como uno de estos.



caramelo o helado?


----------



## etsai (11 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> caramelo o helado?



Caramelo, segun la wikipedia y segun yo


----------



## Mimolette (11 Feb 2011)

La verdad es que la mayoria de los alimentos viejunos son una autentica mierda. No se como vamos a llegar a viejos los que fuimos niños en los 80, comíamos mierda radioactiva...como el Tang y los pastelitos de la pantera rosa...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Caramelo, segun la wikipedia y segun yo








Solo se ven en ferias y eventos similares, no?


----------



## 123456 (11 Feb 2011)

Los pirulís en muchas zonas no dejan venderlos(Madrid), los han considerado peligrosos por los muchos accidentes que han tenido al tropezar los niños y clavarselos en garganta.
Por lo visto no es tan dificil que pase.


----------



## mileuristico (11 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> Estaba buscando fotos de 'coquis' (Si es que se escribe así), unos barquillos como si fueran de helado pero a temperatura ambiente, que se vendían por las calles de Málaga a la voz de "Al rico coqui" y hace lustros que no veía, pero parece que hace un año aún había:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me pregunto qué función tiene la cucharilla en los coquis esos, si le das un bocado y se separa del cucurucho. Es un dulce acartonado que parece hecho de esponja dura. No hay por donde meterle mano con la cuchara


----------



## mileuristico (11 Feb 2011)

Todavía fabrican los peta zetas que te explotaban en la boca? los años 80 fueron los años de las chuches ácidas, como unas pastillas blancas cuadradas que vendían en sobres con sabores cítricos, no recuerdo su nombre


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> me pregunto qué función tiene la cucharilla en los coquis esos, si le das un bocado y se separa del cucurucho. Es un dulce acartonado que parece hecho de esponja dura. No hay por donde meterle mano con la cuchara



:XX::XX::XX: el coqui sin cucharilla sería como un plato de Ferran Adría sin espuma o humo.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Todavía fabrican los peta zetas que te explotaban en la boca? los años 80 fueron los años de las chuches ácidas, como unas pastillas blancas cuadradas que vendían en sobres con sabores cítricos, no recuerdo su nombre



Lee el tocho hilo completo y verás que si.


----------



## mileuristico (11 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> La verdad es que la mayoria de los alimentos viejunos son una autentica mierda. No se como vamos a llegar a viejos los que fuimos niños en los 80, comíamos mierda radioactiva...como el Tang y los pastelitos de la pantera rosa...



como el Frigo tiburón..:8:


----------



## mileuristico (11 Feb 2011)

Hace años que no veo palodú. Han fabricado tochos en todas las plantaciones.


----------



## Kozak (11 Feb 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Hace años que no veo palodú. Han fabricado tochos en todas las plantaciones.



En la Campana todos los días hay un viejuno que vende sus _palos durses_ así que alguna mata de regaliz quedará.


----------



## butricio (11 Feb 2011)




----------



## butricio (11 Feb 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Todavía fabrican los peta zetas que te explotaban en la boca? los años 80 fueron los años de las chuches ácidas, como unas pastillas blancas cuadradas que vendían en sobres con sabores cítricos, no recuerdo su nombre


----------



## mileuristico (11 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


>



:Baile: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> :Baile: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Estos eran un par de pastillas no? como efervescentes.


----------



## Calculín (11 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Estos eran un par de pastillas no? como efervescentes.



Hay de dos tipos, los más antiguos que recuerdo eran pastillas blancas cuadradas, y creo recordar que venían dos por bolsita. Y luego, sacaron otros que eran como tiras de goma finitas


----------



## Paisaje (11 Feb 2011)

Patatas fritas AGAPITO

No he sido capaz de encontrar ninguna imágen en toda la hinternec...


----------



## etsai (11 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


>



Buf... las pastillas cuadradas eran terribles, habia que ser un valiente para comerse una. Pero me encantaban.

Una cosa que siempre odié son estas cosas:







Su textura y sabor eran una autentica mierda, a mi pareja sin embargo le encantan. Creo que aun se fabrican.


----------



## Harold Alexander (11 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Y el mítico Pirulí?
> 
> Pirulí - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Hace eones que no me como uno de estos.



Ignatius te da del suyo encantado.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Feb 2011)

No tengo más remedio que inclinarme ante el avatar del usuario San Marco

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvNcFG-e6eM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMW7dKhTsOM[/YOUTUBE]

Y ahora uno de coña   

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTH4ZgTWdN4&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hostage (11 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Buf... las pastillas cuadradas eran terribles, habia que ser un valiente para comerse una. Pero me encantaban.
> 
> Una cosa que siempre odié son estas cosas:
> 
> ...



Herejíaaaaaaaaa . calla hereje , no se que sería de mi sin mis bolsas de nubes .
Madre de Dios , me has tocado la moral


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Feb 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8oOyDWcVmpg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Feb 2011)




----------



## Thom son (11 Feb 2011)

Pocas personas estarán tan capacitadas para valorar una cerveza como un camionero alemán de los años 80 (tiempos en que los controles alcohólicos en la carretera aún no estaban de moda).

Un circunstancial amigo de verano -bayerischen él-, profesional de la rosca que dicen ahora, me dijo una noche en que andábamos cerrando bares y discotecas que...

...nunca había probado nada igual que una "Stark Turia". Fué desde entonces que me caen bien los alemanes.


----------



## Gatoo_ (12 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> No se como vamos a llegar a viejos los que fuimos niños en los 80, comíamos mierda radioactiva...como el Tang y los pastelitos de la pantera rosa...



Pues por esa regla de tres no sé cómo van a llegar a viejos tus hijos (si los tienes) porque tanto el Tang como los pastelillos de La Pantera Rosa se siguen fabricando y vendiendo con relativo éxito.
Por cierto que el Tang está cojonudo comérselo como si fuera un pica-pica, pero sale un poco caro para eso.


Me acabo de acordar, esto creo que ya no se ve, por lo menos en España, y mira que estaba bueno, joer... me ha jodido tanto como la Cherry-Coke en su momento (fui adicto a la Cherry-Coke, los Domingos recorría 25kms en bici para ir a comprar unas latas).


----------



## butricio (12 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Estos eran un par de pastillas no? como efervescentes.



Yo se las gorroneo a mi hijo,(cultura hispanistaní y tal)


----------



## butricio (12 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues por esa regla de tres no sé cómo van a llegar a viejos tus hijos (si los tienes) porque tanto el Tang como los pastelillos de La Pantera Rosa se siguen fabricando y vendiendo con relativo éxito.
> Por cierto que el Tang está cojonudo comérselo como si fuera un pica-pica, pero sale un poco caro para eso.
> 
> 
> Me acabo de acordar, esto creo que ya no se ve, por lo menos en España, y mira que estaba bueno, joer... me ha jodido tanto como la Cherry-Coke en su momento (fui adicto a la Cherry-Coke, los Domingos recorría 25kms en bici para ir a comprar unas latas).



Hce unos meses me pillé un pet de 30 latas de esto en makro.


----------



## butricio (12 Feb 2011)

¿Recordais los chicles tico-tico de regaliz *negro*??


----------



## PLS--palasaca (12 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


> ¿Recordais los chicles tico-tico de regaliz *negro*??



Uff, demasiado para mi. : :| : :|


----------



## SeuGilson (12 Feb 2011)

Thom son dijo:


> Pocas personas estarán tan capacitadas para valorar una cerveza como un camionero alemán de los años 80 (tiempos en que los controles alcohólicos en la carretera aún no estaban de moda).
> 
> Un circunstancial amigo de verano -bayerischen él-, profesional de la rosca que dicen ahora, me dijo una noche en que andábamos cerrando bares y discotecas que...
> 
> ...nunca había probado nada igual que una "Stark Turia". Fué desde entonces que me caen bien los alemanes.



Joder, la Stark Turia! ¿Aún la hacen?
Aún recuerdo por entonces mis veraneos en Valencia donde estaba hasta en la sopa, aunque en la casa donde iba les llevaban Mahou, que por entonces no se veía fuera de Madrid.

Hablando de cervezas ¿Y la Skol?. Para mí era inaguantable, mala de solemnidad.


----------



## SeuGilson (12 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues por esa regla de tres no sé cómo van a llegar a viejos tus hijos (si los tienes) porque tanto el Tang como los pastelillos de La Pantera Rosa se siguen fabricando y vendiendo con relativo éxito.
> Por cierto que el Tang está cojonudo comérselo como si fuera un pica-pica, pero sale un poco caro para eso.
> 
> 
> Me acabo de acordar, esto creo que ya no se ve, por lo menos en España, y mira que estaba bueno, joer... me ha jodido tanto como la Cherry-Coke en su momento (fui adicto a la Cherry-Coke, los Domingos recorría 25kms en bici para ir a comprar unas latas).



Es un producto de plena actualidad, solo que no es de aquí sino originario del Brasil. Antárctica (que entre otras cosas fabrica mucha cerveza) fue comprada por Pepsi, no se si en toda su línea o solo en el guaraná. El caso es que hace unos 5 o 6 años más o menos intentaron introducirla aquí incluso con fuerte campaña publicitaria, pero no ha tenido mucha aceptación. Se sigue viendo por algunos comercios.

A modo de curiosidad, se saca de extractos de una planta, en Brasil se bebe muchísimo, tanto como las colas, teniendo aún más poder de quitar el sueño, y se usa como afrodisíaco (especialmente su extracto concentrado de venta en farmacias).

También existen otras marcas de guaraná, aunque Antárctica es la que más cuota de mercado tiene.


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2011)

*FRESQUITO*
Traia un dedo de caramelo que metías en el sobre que contenía unos polvillos acidos. 
De aquellos barros...







No se si se sigue vendiendo.


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2011)

*FidoDidos* (creo que se llamaba)

Eran unos snacks con el nombre de la odiosa mascota Fido Dido (que tambien representaba la bebida 7Up). 






(Un Puchi de libro)

Los snacks eran una copia descarada de los Risketos, que aun se comercializan. Pero mas sosos y con mucho menos colorante, osea una mierda. El envoltorio era en blanco y negro, como su propia mascota.







Me ha sido imposible encontrar una imagen en internet. ¿Alguien se acuerda?


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2011)

*Dientes de gominola*







No soporto esas texturas gomosas de los dientes, y de las nubes. Aunque supongo que tienen su publico. Se que las nubes se siguen vendiendo con gran exito de crítica y público, pero esos dientes no los he vuelto a ver más.

Por cierto, todos hemos tenido a un amigo raro que prefería comprarse estas cosas antes que las clasicas chucherías:







Y es que tiene que haber gente pa'to


----------



## butricio (12 Feb 2011)

Forochuches,no desviemos el hilo señores.


----------



## karolaina93 (12 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


> ¿Recordais los chicles tico-tico de regaliz *negro*??



siiiiiiiiiiiiiii y los mastias, y los cosmos


----------



## karolaina93 (12 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> *FidoDidos* (creo que se llamaba)
> 
> Eran unos snacks con el nombre de la odiosa mascota Fido Dido (que tambien representaba la bebida 7Up).
> 
> ...



los risketos fueron una conmocion en el reino de las chuches, te dejaban los dedos llenos de colorante asi como mazacote pegajoso


----------



## karolaina93 (12 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> *FRESQUITO*
> Traia un dedo de caramelo que metías en el sobre que contenía unos polvillos acidos.
> De aquellos barros...
> 
> ...



vaya jeto se gastaba el dibujo, y luego se extrañan de la generacion bacalao, ahi incitando al pim pan toma lacasitos


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


> Forochuches,no desviemos el hilo señores.



Tiene usted razón, pero comprenda que para quienes crecimos en los 80, es decir, a los que eramos niños en esa epoca, nos cuesta horrores recordar alimentos que no fueran chucherias, ya que eran nuestros padres los encargados de llenar la cesta de la compra, y ellos si podrían dar un testimonio de lo que se compraba y ahora se echa en falta.

Bueno, intentaré centrarme en el tema con el siguiente aporte:

*MI MERIENDA de Bimbo*

Por aquel entonces los niños solían merendar un bocata preparado cariñosamente por la madre, me refiero obviamente a los que pertenecimos a una generacion anterior a la 'Generación de la llave'. Ya sabeis, el padre trabajando, tu en el colegio y la madre en casa esperandote con la merienda, ese modelo tan caduco, sexista y fascista. Cada dia de la semana nuestra madre preparaba un bocadillo diferente (chorizo, jamon, fuagras) siendo el de chocolate el unico que el niño recibia con alborozo. Consistia en media barra de pan con una tableta de chocolate en medio, mucho no se complicaban nuestras madres, jeje.

Algun directivo de Bimbo, de afilado olfato para los negocios, vió que esos tradicionales bocadillos eran una fuerte competencia para sus productos repletos de grasas trans. Así que ideó el... *MI MERIENDA de Bimbo.* Con ese nombre tan des_criptivo dejaban un mensaje claro al infante: Esta es *TU merienda*, y no la mierda que te prepara tu madre. Porque tienes derecho a una merienda digna todos los días.


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2011)

*Zumos PMI*

Bueno, no es estrictamente una desaparicion, tan solo ha desaparecido como marca ya que Grupo Pascual sigue produciendo zumo industrial bajo la marca Zumosol. Ignoro si el sabor es diferente al actual o no.

Pero esta marca me trae cierta nostalgia de patio de colegio, cuando cantabamos: "ENE PE I... Ni Puta Ideaaaaa", con la sintonia del anuncio de TV.

Segun la wikipedia esta marca desapareció en 2009. Nunca entenderé como las grandes compañias acaban con marcas comerciales arraigadas en el subconsciente colectivo de toda una generacion. 

NPI, ni puta ideaaaa,... jejeje


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2011)

Un buen día, un agresivo ejecutivo de Coca-Cola hallose tomandose una coca-cola en una terraza cuando se percató de una cosa. ¡Las cocacolas las sirven con un limón! ¿Por que no podemos darles el limón (sintetico) de antebrazo?

Y así nació... *La COCA-COLA AL LIMÓN*













Entiendo su fracaso en las terrazitas, pero para casa me parecia una buena idea, ya que no teniamos que cortar un limon para darle ese toque 'de terraza' a la cocacola. He de decir que a mi me encantaba aunque pocas veces tuve la ocasion de saborearla. Esta vez si estoy ante un 'alimento que dejó de hacer, y no se por qué' :


----------



## Doctor No (12 Feb 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRbgStRJx8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UnForero (12 Feb 2011)

El polo Happy de Camy, que cuando lo retiraron me causó un trauma infantil.

Tenia difrentes capas de diferentes colores... la primera era verde y la ultima roja.

No he conseguido encontrar ninguna foto....


----------



## Calculín (12 Feb 2011)

UnForero dijo:


> El polo Happy de Camy, que cuando lo retiraron me causó un trauma infantil.
> 
> Tenia difrentes capas de diferentes colores... la primera era verde y la ultima roja.
> 
> No he conseguido encontrar ninguna foto....



¿Este?


----------



## UnForero (12 Feb 2011)

Hicieron un "remake" del polo, usando el mismo nombre, que es el de la foto creo.

Pero el original era circular y verde por fuera...


----------



## Gatoo_ (12 Feb 2011)

UnForero dijo:


> Hicieron un "remake" del polo, usando el mismo nombre, que es el de la foto creo.
> 
> Pero el original era circular y verde por fuera...



Si es éste... pa' matarte tio. Camy pasó hace años a manos de Nestlé y actualmente el Pirulo Happy se vende como churros (muchas veces en oferta) en cajas de 5ud en Carrefour.


----------



## Vinvinelo (13 Feb 2011)

En mi pueblo no habia nocilla, merendabamos TULICREM o PRALIN, ay, qué gustazo comerte toda la tarrina de Pralin con el dedo 









[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIN90zttaII&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## UnForero (13 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si es éste... pa' matarte tio. Camy pasó hace años a manos de Nestlé y actualmente el Pirulo Happy se vende como churros (muchas veces en oferta) en cajas de 5ud en Carrefour.



Este es otro remake... mezcla de pirulo y happy. El original como digo era todo verde por fuera y dentro tenia diferentes capas de diferentes colores... siempre he creido que lo dejaron de hacer porque les saldria caro de fabricar.


----------



## Vinvinelo (13 Feb 2011)

De los helados me gustaba éste:







y los Apolo de Avidesa.


----------



## Devon (13 Feb 2011)

Del repertorio de Camy: 

El Nifty:







Y el Gran Pacific:


----------



## Mimolette (13 Feb 2011)

A mi me encantaba el negrito!!

Me muero de la risa, un helado que se llame Negrito..aquí es IMPENSABLE!!!!!


----------



## Mimolette (13 Feb 2011)

Este era el sandypop de la menorquina.

Me acuerdo que todos los años esperabas que se abriera el puesto de helados del parque o la piscina para ver cuales eran los helados nuevos y chulos de ese año. Cuando salió el super choc de frigo me acuerdo que fue la euforia de ese verano, y eso que era de los caros, que cuando te ponias pesada te daban las 30-40 pts que costaba el minimilk y a callarse.

Luego estaban los helados super ricos de la Menorquina, que eran mas dificiles de encontrar (en madrid) y generalmente te los tomabas en restaurantes, como la tipica media naranja helada o el limon. El coco era lo mas.

Y luego los helados de pobres, Los Avidesa y Miko..cuando te acercabas al puesto y veias que el carton no era de Frigo, era de Avidesa y decias noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## UnForero (13 Feb 2011)

Devon dijo:


> Del repertorio de Camy:
> 
> El Nifty:



En mi epoca este helado era el Fantasmiko, de helados Miko, que eran muy buenos porcierto.

Era de vainilla y chocolate y el palo tenia un chicle de fresa en su interior... que recuerdos... 

Luego se los quedó nestlé.


----------



## themax (13 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Cuando salió el super choc de frigo...



Eso es lo que siempre pienso cuando estoy delante de una carta de helados, por que c...nes desaparecio el superchoc?

Me siento marginado porque no me gustan los helados. Todo el mundo come helados menos yo, porque no me llaman especialmente la atencion y siempre hay algun ingrediente que no me termina de convencer, especialmente la mania de ponerle nata a todo.

Este era un helado comodin, a quien no le gusta el cacao? y si son 3 distintos pues oye, perfecto.

Pero no, lo tuvieron que eliminar. Y ahora buscas un helado de chocolate y resulta que, oh sorpresa, todos tienen que llevar nata?

Por que?


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2011)

themax dijo:


> Eso es lo que siempre pienso cuando estoy delante de una carta de helados, por que c...nes desaparecio el superchoc?
> 
> Me siento marginado porque no me gustan los helados. Todo el mundo come helados menos yo, porque no me llaman especialmente la atencion y siempre hay algun ingrediente que no me termina de convencer, especialmente la mania de ponerle nata a todo.
> 
> ...



Son complicados de encontrar, pero te muestro esto para que se te haga la boca un charco


----------



## Vinvinelo (13 Feb 2011)




----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Vinvinelo dijo:


>



se sigue fabricando...PRODUCTOS CHURRUCA SNACKS DE MAIZ, CORN SNACKS
y seguro que eres de Sevilla.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Vinvinelo dijo:


> En mi pueblo no habia nocilla, merendabamos TULICREM o PRALIN, ay, qué gustazo comerte toda la tarrina de Pralin con el dedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dos semanas estoy en Portugal comprando Tulicreme... ya postearé la historia.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Buf... las pastillas cuadradas eran terribles, habia que ser un valiente para comerse una. Pero me encantaban.
> 
> Una cosa que siempre odié son estas cosas:
> 
> ...



:´´´´´(


----------



## butricio (13 Feb 2011)




----------



## karolaina93 (13 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


>



ni me acordaba, que buena esta, alguien se acuerda de las pipas del un dos tres?


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Es verdad que han retirado la colonia fresca del bote amarillo del Mercadona?





si es asi, el consumo de productos españoles que venian enviandome desde alli, se encontrará bastante mermado.


----------



## beilen (13 Feb 2011)

themax dijo:


> Eso es lo que siempre pienso cuando estoy delante de una carta de helados, por que c...nes desaparecio el superchoc?
> 
> Me siento marginado porque no me gustan los helados. Todo el mundo come helados menos yo, porque no me llaman especialmente la atencion y siempre hay algun ingrediente que no me termina de convencer, especialmente la mania de ponerle nata a todo.
> 
> ...



.
Pues el superchoc lo volvieron a sacar el verano pasado! Y, además, solo costaba 90 cents o así. Yo lo probé y era igual que el de mi infancia.

De todos modos, mi helado preferido en mi más tierna infancia era la Pantera Rosa. No sé de qué marca era, de Avidesa o de alguna de esas raras que solo se entraba en 2 o 3 bares. Era de hielo y estaba bueníiiiiisimo.


----------



## Apretrujillos (13 Feb 2011)

Puro hielo coloreado con a saber qué


----------



## PLS--palasaca (13 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien se acuerda de los Petitsui blancos? Los que llamaban "naturales, que traían en su interior, pegados a la pared del envase, un papelito :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## PLS--palasaca (13 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> En dos semanas estoy en Portugal comprando Tulicreme... ya postearé la historia.



Como te recuerde el mismo sabor... ya estoy sacando billete


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> ¿Alguien se acuerda de los Petitsui blancos? Los que llamaban "naturales, que traían en su interior, pegados a la pared del envase, un papelito :rolleye: :rolleye:









ahora, se llaman danonio!


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Como te recuerde el mismo sabor... ya estoy sacando billete



Es lo mismo el tulicrem que el tulicreme... ya contaré la historia.


----------



## Calculín (13 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> se sigue fabricando...PRODUCTOS CHURRUCA SNACKS DE MAIZ, CORN SNACKS
> y seguro que eres de Sevilla.



En Málaga también eran fáciles de encontrar, junto a las Blas, que creo que sí que han desaparecido.


----------



## Apretrujillos (13 Feb 2011)

Siguen produciendo bajo otros nombres


----------



## butricio (13 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Es lo mismo el tulicrem que el tulicreme... ya contaré la historia.



Me estoy planteando muy serimente importar varios envases del citado veneno,comentaban anteriormente que habia alguna web donde importarlo.


----------



## butricio (13 Feb 2011)

No lo catalogo como comestible,aunque peores cosas hemos masticado:


----------



## posandaketu (13 Feb 2011)

ostia, eso es lo de los sobres sorpresa, no?


----------



## karolaina93 (13 Feb 2011)

ey haciendo limpieza me he encontrado en un armario una lata de zamburiñas miau, la voy a sacar a subasta, que caduca en 2012


----------



## guerea (13 Feb 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> Este era el sandypop de la menorquina.
> 
> Me acuerdo que todos los años esperabas que se abriera el puesto de helados del parque o la piscina para ver cuales eran los helados nuevos y chulos de ese año. Cuando salió el super choc de frigo me acuerdo que fue la euforia de ese verano, y eso que era de los caros, que cuando te ponias pesada te daban las 30-40 pts que costaba el minimilk y a callarse.
> 
> ...



Jo, anda que no me he comido Mikolápices (encima salían muchas veces con otro de regalo)


----------



## karolaina93 (13 Feb 2011)

guerea dijo:


> Jo, anda que no me he comido Mikolápices (encima salían muchas veces con otro de regalo)



si, yo rcuerdo un verano, me tocaron unos cuantos, venian en la base una vez te terminabas el helado, los venden todavia?


----------



## guerea (13 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> si, yo rcuerdo un verano, me tocaron unos cuantos, venian en la base una vez te terminabas el helado, los venden todavia?



Creo que los sigue haciendo Nestlé, pero me temo que sin premio :´(


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Los Bits de Matutano siguen fabricandose???... cuantos ardores de estomago me dieron


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Bombones con envoltorio de mariquita, fabricados con una especie de masa de chocolate de dudosa calidad y de los que podía tragar miles.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Bombones con envoltorio de mariquita, fabricados con una especie de masa de chocolate de dudosa calidad y de los que podía tragar miles.



Se siguen fabricando.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Gusanitos RUFINOS... gran alimento y mejor combustible.







Caramelos del conde dracula, se siguen fabricando pero son dificiles de conseguir.






Caramelos de piñones "El Caserio"... una delicia que se sigue haciendo pero que no pruebo desde hace años.






Con este caramelo me partí un diente en el colegio,eran un bolón de caramelo fresa y acido por dentro.






Los Phosquitos llevaban. recuerdo, un muñequito dentro, de este estilo y mucho más chulos.






El chocolate tokke hace años que no se de el... se seguirá fabricando?






Helado Tofi...






Paragüitas de chocolate o algo asi.






Caramelos de mandarina con muchisima azucar... no he encontrado imagenes, era una mandarina entera envuelta en papel transparente.






Las pulseritas de caramelos que las ibas zampando con la pulsera puesta hasta que se quedaba en gomilla pelada.






Hace años que no veo a ningún barquillero, a no ser en alguna verbena o similar...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Los pintalabios, que eran unos chicles asquerosos siguen fabricandose?






Y allá por los años de la burbuja inmobiliaria los hijos pequeños de concejales y constructores consumían solo la siguiente golosina:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


> Me estoy planteando muy serimente importar varios envases del citado veneno,comentaban anteriormente que habia alguna web donde importarlo.



En dos semanas tengo que ir al Algarve, alli me haré con TULICREME, FANTA de piña y mora, TANG de diversos sabores y demás basura envasada que compró cuando estoy alli... ya postearé la maravillosa historia con fotos del viaje gastronomico.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

La naranja y el limón helado... las veis?


----------



## karolaina93 (13 Feb 2011)

mis favoritos


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se siguen fabricando.



Hace años que no las veo...


----------



## UnForero (13 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> mis favoritos



Aun los hacen, y el tokke tambien.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> mis favoritos









Se siguen fabricando a mansalva.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

UnForero dijo:


> Aun los hacen, y el tokke tambien.



Llevas razón, se sigue fabricando ambas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> El chocolate tokke hace años que no se de el... se seguirá fabricando?



Tokke... ooooh.. Tokke Tokke...
Muérdelo, te va a gustar. Sabe Tokke guay.
De Hueso!!!



San Marco dijo:


> Hace años que no veo a ningún barquillero, a no ser en alguna verbena o similar...



Por dios... eso sí que lo echo de menos como buen madrileño que soy. Me apasionan los barquillos en general, pero es que los que vendían los barquilleros eran la re-polla!!!. Cada vez que veo barquillos en el supermercado me acuerdo de los barquillos en enormes planchas con sabor vainilla que compré alguna vez en la Plaza Mayor de Madrid. Es una verdadera *desgracia* que hayan desaparecido. El que no los haya probado morirá sin saber lo que es un orgasmo en el paladar.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2011)




----------



## artemis (13 Feb 2011)




----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2011)




----------



## Chache (14 Feb 2011)

Buaaaaaaaa:´(

No son alimentos pero los han posteado, los sobres sorpresa de soldaditos, tenía miles y miles, menudos despliegues hacía de soldados americanos contra alemanes, extravagantes alianzas de legionarios franceses con nazis contra ingleses y otros nazis, tanques incluídos y aviones.....

Me ponía en la terraza y con piezas de dominó, cartones, tiestos de mi madre formaba unas batallas excepcionales...y si pescaba el mechero de mi madre sin que se diese cuenta más, tanque ardiendo, soldados derretidos, el fragor de la batalla en mi terraza incluso con pequeñas humaredas...había tantos sobres en la tienda y eran tan baratos que tenía una bolsa de supermercado llena a rebosar y...que no recuerdo en qué momento de mi vida se perdió para siempre:´(

La infancia es demasiado breve y tras la adolescencia nos volvemos demasiado idiotas pero si ahora existiesen estos sobres me compraba cien.























Pido disculpas por la salida de tema nostálgico infantil....


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2011)

http://www.sobresmontaplex.es/index.htm


----------



## PLS--palasaca (14 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El que no los haya probado morirá sin saber lo que es un orgasmo en el paladar.



Joder, ¿Porqué al leer esa frase en lo último que he pensado es en un barquillo? :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:      :: :: ::


----------



## posandaketu (14 Feb 2011)

Votin y Artemis han abierto una nueva linea de investigación:













Qué tiempos.........


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2011)

Chache dijo:


> No son alimentos pero los han posteado, los sobres sorpresa de soldaditos, tenía miles y miles, menudos despliegues hacía de soldados americanos contra alemanes, extravagantes alianzas de legionarios franceses con nazis contra ingleses y otros nazis, tanques incluídos y aviones....



Yo también tenía cientos de soldados de plástico y también me montaba unas batallas de la ostia los sábados por la mañana. Yo no les aplicaba el mechero; lo que hacía era tirar canicas que simulaban impactos de bala de cañón.

También los echo de menos.


----------



## posandaketu (14 Feb 2011)

Variante no comestible pero viejuna:







Cienes y cienes de horas con mi hermano... Eso eran construcciones, y no los puñeteros clicks de ahora.


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Variante no comestible pero viejuna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también tuve el Exin Castillos y era pura diversión. De hecho tuve el que sale en la foto, con su bruja, sus fantasmas, la princesa...


----------



## posandaketu (14 Feb 2011)

Lo llegamos a acondicionar como terrario. Mi madre nos perseguía como loca cada vez que se nos escapaban las lagartijas y demás bichejos. Lo llegamos a tunear de mil maneras.


----------



## karolaina93 (14 Feb 2011)

VOTIN;3926:´(259 dijo:


>



eso son condones


----------



## Euler (22 Feb 2011)

Me vais a llamar pijo, pero bueno.
Una vez, cuando era pequeño, a mi abuelo le tocaron 1000 duros de lotería, y un día me fue a recoger al colegio y me invitó a angulas y me dejó beber cerveza.
Nunca más las he vuelto a probar. (Las angulas, jeje)
Gracias, Abu :´(


----------



## Vize (23 Feb 2011)

En los años 60 las bodegas López Hermanos, crea un vino dulce con extractos de quinina y ponen en el mercado el Kina San Clemente. Kina San Clemente era un elemento indispensable en los hogares donde había niños, también su muñequito “Kinito” que lo podías conseguir enviando seis tapones del producto a la empresa malagueña.


----------



## alalimón (23 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


>



El tang lo siguen vendiendo en el Eroski, compré hace poco porque me llamó la atención


----------



## Canarias al Sol (23 Feb 2011)

En esta imagen botellas de refrescos de mediados del siglo pasado en Canarias.

A la izquierda los famosos y extinguidos Baya-Baya, en el centro un Royal Crown de naranja (creo que tampoco ya se vende), una botella de crush (que nunca había escuchado) y en la parte trasera se puede apreciar una botella de Mirinda, que todavía se comercializa por aquí.

De todas maneras el refresco más popular por aquí es el Clipper de fresa;

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR6ZGCnLz0zIl3BTAfGIy9EjXdW8UBERqy6DhFO6ur5FwHhW-e4[e to/IMG]

Creo que también los Radical Fruit y los Fruitopía (antecesor de Minute Maid) tampoco se consumen ya;

[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3271/2671050340_5e8c302231.jpg


----------



## PLS--palasaca (23 Feb 2011)

alalimón dijo:


> El tang lo siguen vendiendo en el Eroski, compré hace poco porque me llamó la atención



Usted sí que es un valiente :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## gumsol (23 Feb 2011)

Vize dijo:


> En los años 60 las bodegas López Hermanos, crea un vino dulce con extractos de quinina y ponen en el mercado el Kina San Clemente. Kina San Clemente era un elemento indispensable en los hogares donde había niños, también su muñequito “Kinito” que lo podías conseguir enviando seis tapones del producto a la empresa malagueña.



Kina San Clemente o Quina Santa Catalina por unos 5,20€ la botella y a recordar las cogorzas infantiles.



alalimón dijo:


> El tang lo siguen vendiendo en el Eroski, compré hace poco porque me llamó la atención



Los chinos de mi barrio también tienen Tang y no solo de naranja y limón.


----------



## gumsol (23 Feb 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tokke... ooooh.. Tokke Tokke...
> Muérdelo, te va a gustar. Sabe Tokke guay.
> De Hueso!!!
> 
> ...



Siguen estando, pero claro, solo paseáis por el centro comercial como vais a verlos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (23 Feb 2011)

gumsol dijo:


> Siguen estando, pero claro, solo paseáis por el centro comercial como vais a verlos.



Qué coño, es que ahora vivo en Valencia


----------



## Perturbado (23 Feb 2011)

Tampoco se comía pero se encontraban hasta en la sopa


----------



## Perturbado (23 Feb 2011)

Otro clásico que casi todo el mundo tuvo que pagar un pastón para comprarlos y ahora no sirven de nada.








Mode magufo ON= Por cierto otro ojete que todo lo vé


----------



## etsai (23 Feb 2011)

Vize dijo:


> En los años 60 las bodegas López Hermanos, crea un vino dulce con extractos de quinina y ponen en el mercado el Kina San Clemente. Kina San Clemente era un elemento indispensable en los hogares donde había niños, también su muñequito “Kinito” que lo podías conseguir enviando seis tapones del producto a la empresa malagueña.



¡¡KINITO!! ¿Has dicho KINITO? :8:
En Euskadi se llama KINITO a cualquier juego que se haga alrededor de una botella y cuyo fin ultimo sea pillarse una cogorza menor que la de tus amigos, con dados, con cartas con preguntas, con lo que sea. Existen muchas variantes, tantas como cuadrillas.

¿Vendrá el nombre de esta bebida? Interesante ienso:

Edito, encontré esto:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/piponet/Paginas/Juegos05.htm


----------



## gorgias1976 (23 Feb 2011)

Voy a añadir el yogur de vainilla, mi favorio y que hace años que no veo por los supermercados habituales.
Cuando voy (como estoy ahora) al país de mi mujer aprovecho a meterme varios entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## ronanoir (23 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Y os acordáis del Tulicrem? Algo a medio camino entre la margarina y la nocilla



Oggh, que guarrada exquisita!... estaba de vicio el Tulicrem. Si se mezcla ColaCao con margarina sale algo bastante parecido.


----------



## Gatoo_ (23 Feb 2011)

gorgias1976 dijo:


> Voy a añadir el yogur de vainilla, mi favorio y que hace años que no veo por los supermercados habituales.
> Cuando voy (como estoy ahora) al país de mi mujer aprovecho a meterme varios entre pecho y espalda.



En Mercadona tienes los packs de 16 yogures de sabores Hacendado por 2'07€ y te vienen 2 de vainilla y 2 de galleta, están cojonudos.


----------



## posandaketu (24 Feb 2011)

Perturbado dijo:


> Otro clásico que casi todo el mundo tuvo que pagar un pastón para comprarlos y ahora no sirven de nada.



Ostias, que yo los utilizé durante todo el bachillerato, y al hacerlo pensaba: "que antiguas se me hacen las plumillas......esto es modernidad; se acabó el papel secante"
Esto creo que no estará al alcance de cualquiera. Al que haga algún comentario se le verá la patita viejuna:


----------



## posandaketu (27 Feb 2011)

Para Chameleon y Etsai (Galtzagorri):


O zanks por los rotrings? (somos de la misma quinta)
O zanks por el pelargón? (sois más viejunos que los balcones de palo)


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2011)

por mi parte rotrings... 

he de decir que los últimos años de instituto me pasé a la impresión laser. la profe me suspendió diciendo que hacía trampa. entonces le di un discurso sobre que la tecnología avanza y que hay que adaptarse, igual que antes se usaba plumilla y luego rotring. conseguí que me aprobara...

¿alguno recuerda los "helados calientes" ? un cucurucho pequeño con una especie de espuña seca azucarada sabor fresa a modo de helado. con esos helados aprendí lo que era el dinero, cuando me acerqué al kiosquero, le pedí uno y ya me iba tan tranquilo cuando empezó a chillarme que le pagara. yo tenía 3 años y mi madre venía unos metros más atrás. dinero dinero....


----------



## posandaketu (27 Feb 2011)

Pues creo, máomeno, de la misma quinta semos.
Las plumillas las conocí (y me cansé de usar) en el cole, de pequeñico. Hacíamos comercio (voluntario) y me hice un hartón de plumillas, papel secante. Lo de las plumillas era un mundo.

El rotring fue incluso herramienta de uso habitual fuera del dibujo técnico. Los utilicé para los apuntes, que tengo la letra muy pequeña.
De los helados calientes ni referencias.

Sólo queda por retratarse el diablillo vascuence.


----------



## hostage (27 Feb 2011)

joooooooo , los rotrings , tresmil y pico pelas del año + - 86 , toda una inversión que hicieron en mi casa en pos de mi futuro


----------



## Bocadillodechucrut (27 Feb 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Se siguen fabricando a mansalva.



Pero ni de coña saben como antes.


----------



## karolaina93 (27 Feb 2011)

Bocadillodechucrut dijo:


> Pero ni de coña saben como antes.



Yo los encontre la semana pasada y tiene un leve deje, pero no saben igual ni de lejos, cuanto daño ha hecho cadbury


----------



## Bocadillodechucrut (27 Feb 2011)

karolaina93 dijo:


> Yo los encontre la semana pasada y tiene un leve deje, pero no saben igual ni de lejos, cuanto daño ha hecho cadbury



Y eso que soy fan de Cadbury cuando piso suelo inglés...


----------



## posandaketu (28 Feb 2011)

Ostia, acabo de ver en C-33 (TV) un anuncio que ya ni recordaba:





tónica daily. 
Y ésta sí que ya no existe, que yo sepa.
Por cierto, el programa muy bueno (la rentadora)


----------



## etsai (28 Feb 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Para Chameleon y Etsai (Galtzagorri):
> 
> 
> O zanks por los rotrings? (somos de la misma quinta)
> O zanks por el pelargón? (sois más viejunos que los balcones de palo)



Mi thanks va por los rotrings, que eran la sensación en mi colegio. El que no los tenía no era nadie. Era algo asi como el bisturí de un cirugano en clase de dibujo técnico, la cual no se me daba nada bien.

Vaya, es la primera vez que doy explicaciones sobre un 'thanks'. Que sensación tan extraña ienso:


----------



## posandaketu (1 Mar 2011)

Pues es un thanks no retornable  Un vale te haría, si acaso.
Otro de mi quinta.


----------



## jotace (1 Mar 2011)

Volviendo a los alimentos quiero hacer un homenaje a las galletas Rio.
De pequeño me encantaban. Esos paquetes largos que llevaban unas flores con un eslógan: *frescas como las flores recién cortadas*. 
Además al ser tan largo, el paquete llevaba una escala en un lado, como si fuera una regla, y creo recordar que también ponía "el paquete más largo del mundo"
Hasta hace bien poco seguía comprando la petit Rio, pero el sabor no era como el de antes. Antiguamente tenían un sabor inconfundible, creo recordar a mantequilla y vainilla. Ahora tienen un sabor más soso, que da lo mismo esa galleta que otra. Con el tema de las marcas blancas y que han cerrado la fábrica de Paterna, ahora encontrarlas es imposible, al menos por estos lares:


----------



## El root (1 Mar 2011)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto ya. Las galletas Mimo... mmm... qué recuerdos... (Por supuesto me refiero a unas que eran como de chocolate rellenas de una crema blanca, no las que sacaron después tipo Príncipe)

Y en general las patatas y aperitivos Crecs, que ya no las encuentro en ningún sitio.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (1 Mar 2011)

Supongo que algunos nombres de productos hoy no serían "políticamente correctos" (¿os acordais el anuncio de "este verano: negrito"?)







Luego estaban los gitanitos...






Y el "capitán cola"...


----------



## Mimolette (1 Mar 2011)

Bocadillodechucrut dijo:


> Y eso que soy fan de Cadbury cuando piso suelo inglés...



El cadbury´s, que ahora es americano, es el peor chocolate del mundo. Tiene algo que lo hace "adictivo" una cantidad de azucar enorme, y si tomas un trozo de buen chocolate, sobre todo negro, y luego un trozo de dairy milk, notarás que el cadbury´s NO SABE A CACAO


----------



## Mimolette (1 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Mi thanks va por los rotrings, que eran la sensación en mi colegio. El que no los tenía no era nadie. Era algo asi como el bisturí de un cirugano en clase de dibujo técnico, la cual no se me daba nada bien.
> 
> Vaya, es la primera vez que doy explicaciones sobre un 'thanks'. Que sensación tan extraña ienso:



Los rotrings en mi colegio eran obligatorios. La diferencia estaba en los débiles que los elegían con cartuchos y los verdaderos hombres que rellenaban el Rotring con tinta de una botellita que había que echar en el deposito. Recuerdo que lo intenté una vez y dejé el baño como si la mantanza en texas de unos calamares, todo lleno de churretes negros y me los debí cargar porque no funcionaron nunca bien despues..

el dibujo técnico se me daba fatal, recuerdo con horror cuando veías que si las líneas no se te juntaban con el lápiz, con el 0,2 no tenías ninguna posibilidad...quizás con el 0.8, pero el 0.2 era tu enemigo...


----------



## NosTrasladamus (1 Mar 2011)

Creo que han reeditado una versión moderna de este refresco:







Luego estaba el TrinNa "Piña Colada", que lo anunciaba Isaac, el camarero de "Vacaciones en el mar"







Los míticos chicles Cheiw, que eran los mejores hasta que sacaron los BangBang...






Y unos chicles negros con sabor a regaliz que te dejaban la lengua también negra y se llamaban "Cosmos" (llevaban 6 compuestos "E" diferentes...):


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> El cadbury´s, que ahora es americano, es el peor chocolate del mundo. Tiene algo que lo hace "adictivo" una cantidad de azucar enorme, *y si tomas un trozo de buen chocolate, sobre todo negro, y luego un trozo de dairy milk*, notarás que el cadbury´s NO SABE A CACAO



Eso pasa con todos los chocolates con leche de ese precio. El chocolate con leche se inventó para vender más tabletas con mucho menos cacao, que es caro.


----------



## JuanPiece (1 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> *RUFFLES YORK'ESO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si aún las venden! :: Yo me compré unas el año pasado... me gustan ambas, pero más las vinagreta.


Oneroso_despota dijo:


> La peseta, que buenos tiempos :´(



Ya te digo, de 25 pesetas (15 céntimos) a ahora 30 céntimos (50 pesetas). ::

Doy por sentado que es una bolsa de las pequeñas, si es del tamaño de su evolución, los actuales bocabits, podemos estar hablando de... 60 centimazos (un incremento de precio del 300%:

Pd: el TANG y los Tigretones aún se fabrican.



kamikaze dijo:


> Tuvieron un breve paso por España. ¿Quién sabe si volverán?



Teniendo a Burger King, McDonalds, y en menor medida Foster's Hollywood... mucha competencia para la gemela de Pipi Calzaslargas. ::


----------



## posandaketu (1 Mar 2011)

Sí señor, los chicles dunkin de regaliz:







El tema de los rotrings y la decoración de lavabos con tinta creo que es generacional.

Error mío, los de regaliz, como decía Nostras, eran los cosmos:


----------



## etsai (1 Mar 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Error mío, los de regaliz, como decía Nostras, eran los cosmos:



En algun oscuro rincon de mi cerebro yacía el desagradable recuerdo de este chicle hasta que has tenido que rescatarlo. Ahora recuerdo con claridad el dia que probe uno de estos, casí me sale espuma por la boca. *¡Como odio el regaliz!* :vomito:


----------



## Chache (1 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> En algun oscuro rincon de mi cerebro yacía el desagradable recuerdo de este chicle hasta que has tenido que rescatarlo. Ahora recuerdo con claridad el dia que probe uno de estos, casí me sale espuma por la boca. *¡Como odio el regaliz!* :vomito:



Me pasó lo mismo:vomito:

De haber sabido entonces el concepto WTF!!!?? hubiera arrojado uno de los mayores de la historia...aunque a su vez fue un owned porque me lo compré yo a propósito. Era repulsivo, ojalá recordase cuales de mis amigos de entonces lo consumían a sabiendas de su sabor, para hacer una comparativa de lo que son hoy en día. Algo fallaba si te gustaba eso.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (1 Mar 2011)

Chache dijo:


> Me pasó lo mismo:vomito:
> 
> De haber sabido entonces el concepto WTF!!!?? hubiera arrojado uno de los mayores de la historia...aunque a su vez fue un owned porque me lo compré yo a propósito. Era repulsivo, ojalá recordase cuales de mis amigos de entonces lo consumían a sabiendas de su sabor, para hacer una comparativa de lo que son hoy en día. Algo fallaba si te gustaba eso.



La verdad es que estaban bastante malos. Los comprabas la primera vez por la curiosidad del color (en aquella época era todo muy "soviético": solo se podía elegir el chicle de Fresa -rosa- ó de Menta -verde-, luego llegaron la fresa ácida, y los demás sabores... :rolleye y lo tirabas a los pocos minutos...


----------



## JuanPiece (1 Mar 2011)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Estas pipas no se si seguirá existiendo, pero cuando implantaron el eypo se vendian bastante...



Claro que siguen existiendo.

Pipas Facundo, las mejores del mundo. Es una institución eterna, se podría decir que a Facundo le hace competencia Grefusa, y no al revés.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

Como lo prometido es deuda y para que todos comprobemos si es verdad o no que algunos productos que creíamos desaparecidos aun siguen fabricandose, he aprovachado un viajecillo a España para ir unos dias a Portugal y buscar en el pais shurmano "alimentos desaparecidos" que muchos añoramos.
Se me ha olvidado fotografiar una botella de Cynar -de un botellón en Padova- para dedicarsela al forero PioPio.
Para aquellos que darían lo que fuesen por un tarro de TULICREM ya me podeis ir enviando las llaves y de vuestros pisos os enviaré un tarro -los gastos de envio corren de vuestro bolsillo- con delicioso tulicrem inside.
Sorprendido ,me ha, haber encontrado YOPLAIT ni haber desenterrado un dinosaurio me hubiese sido tan gratificante.


----------



## JuanPiece (1 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Una cosa que siempre odié son estas cosas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hereje!! :: Las nubes son las diosas de las golosinas, tanto que hasta pasaron a tener su versión en helado. Sin olvidar de que en USA hay versiones más grandes (marshmallows) que se comen al abrigo de una buena hoguera.

Y efectivamente, aún se fabrica, si se parase su producción se desencadenaría una guerra... ::


etsai dijo:


> *FRESQUITO*
> Traia un dedo de caramelo que metías en el sobre que contenía unos polvillos acidos.
> De aquellos barros...
> 
> ...



Sí, se siguen vendiendo.


San Marco dijo:


> Los Bits de Matutano siguen fabricandose???... cuantos ardores de estomago me dieron



Sí, y creo que aún siguen sacando variedades. )


San Marco dijo:


> El chocolate tokke hace años que no se de el... se seguirá fabricando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo eso se sigue fabricando.


----------



## Bocadillodechucrut (1 Mar 2011)

JuanPiece dijo:


> Hereje!! :: Las nubes son las diosas de las golosinas, tanto que hasta pasaron a tener su versión en helado. Sin olvidar de que en USA hay versiones más grandes (marshmallows) que se comen al abrigo de una buena hoguera.
> 
> Y efectivamente, aún se fabrica, si se parase su producción se desencadenaría una guerra... ::
> 
> ...



Lo corroboro, el pasado fin de semana fue el cumpleaños de mis sobrinos, y comí de todo eso. El Tokke aún lo veo en tiendas de chuches.


----------



## Bocadillodechucrut (1 Mar 2011)

jotace dijo:


> Volviendo a los alimentos quiero hacer un homenaje a las galletas Rio.
> De pequeño me encantaban. Esos paquetes largos que llevaban unas flores con un eslógan: *frescas como las flores recién cortadas*.
> Hasta hace bien poco seguía comprando la petit Rio, pero el sabor no era como el de antes. Antiguamente tenían un sabor inconfundible, creo recordar a mantequilla y vainilla. Ahora tienen un sabor más soso, que da lo mismo esa galleta que otra. Con el tema de las marcas blancas y que han cerrado la fábrica de Paterna, ahora encontrarlas es imposible, al menos por estos lares:



De pequeña yo me hinchaba a galletas Río, pero de esas que venían tres paquetes: sabor normal, sabor a naranja y sabor a chocolate. Eran redondas con agujero en medio, yummmmm!!


----------



## Spasic (1 Mar 2011)

Mimolette dijo:


> El cadbury´s, que ahora es americano, es el peor chocolate del mundo. Tiene algo que lo hace "adictivo" una cantidad de azucar enorme, y si tomas un trozo de buen chocolate, sobre todo negro, y luego un trozo de dairy milk, notarás que el cadbury´s NO SABE A CACAO



¡Qué decepción!. Con la de chocolatinas de Cadbury's me zampé en mis años mozos en Uk... Eso sí, donde esté el chocolate 70% de cacao Lindt, que se quiten el resto de los placeres mundanos... Bueno, casi todos. El 99% es ya para sadomasoquistas (hasta el fabricante recomienda no probarlo a palo seco).

¿Siguen fabricando los palotes?ienso:


----------



## etsai (1 Mar 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Como lo prometido es deuda y para que todos comprobemos si es verdad o no que algunos productos que creíamos desaparecidos aun siguen fabricandose, he aprovachado un viajecillo a España para ir unos dias a Portugal y buscar en el pais shurmano "alimentos desaparecidos" que muchos añoramos.
> Se me ha olvidado fotografiar una botella de Cynar -de un botellón en Padova- para dedicarsela al forero PioPio.
> Para aquellos que darían lo que fuesen por un tarro de TULICREM ya me podeis ir enviando las llaves y de vuestros pisos os enviaré un tarro -los gastos de envio corren de vuestro bolsillo- con delicioso tulicrem inside.
> Sorprendido ,me ha, haber encontrado YOPLAIT ni haber desenterrado un dinosaurio me hubiese sido tan gratificante.



*¡¡Impresionante trabajo de investigación!!* :Aplauso:

Yo jamás probé el Tulicreme, y eso que era un fan de Mortadelo y Filemon, pero no recuerdo haber visto ese producto. Con *Yoplait* sin embargo me he llevado una grata sorpresa, pensé que como marca ya había desaparecido. :8:


----------



## Bocadillodechucrut (1 Mar 2011)

Spasic dijo:


> ¡Qué decepción!. Con la de chocolatinas de Cadbury's me zampé en mis años mozos en Uk... Eso sí, donde esté el chocolate 70% de cacao Lindt, que se quiten el resto de los placeres mundanos... Bueno, casi todos. El 99% es ya para sadomasoquistas (hasta el fabricante recomienda no probarlo a palo seco).
> 
> ¿Siguen fabricando los palotes?ienso:



Los he visto, aunque no recuerdo si la marca era Palotes ó sucedáneo.


----------



## Apocalipse (1 Mar 2011)

¿Alguien recuerda los Kojak de sabor café? ¡Me encantaban! Se vendían hace 20-25 años. 

Tiempo después me enteré de que los habían retirado del mercado por tener demasiada cafeína para los niños


----------



## San Marco_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> *¡¡Impresionante trabajo de investigación!!* :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo jamás probé el Tulicreme, y eso que era un fan de Mortadelo y Filemon, pero no recuerdo haber visto ese producto. Con *Yoplait* sin embargo me he llevado una grata sorpresa, pensé que como marca ya había desaparecido. :8:



Yo tampoco probé el tulicreme nunca pero sabe algo asi como a nocilla con estiercol.


----------



## etsai (1 Mar 2011)

El otro día tuve un ataque de nostalgia y le convencí a mi pareja para pasar una tarde de domingo y chucherias, muy típico en Euskadi. Ignoro si tambien en el resto del pais. Y probé el 'FRESQUITO':







Me sorprendió muy gratamente, el sabor era tal y como lo recordaba, aunque me pareció menos acido que en mis años mozos. Con cada huntada de dedo en el polvillo me acordaba de este nuestro foro ::

Tambien probé el Bubbaloo, qque estaba buenísimo tambien. Aunque me pareció que era mas pequeño, ¿o será que mis manos han crecido? :rolleye:


----------



## PLS--palasaca (2 Mar 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Yo tampoco probé el tulicreme nunca pero sabe algo asi como a nocilla con estiercol.



Que asco, con nocilla :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (2 Mar 2011)

Apocalipse dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda los Kojak de sabor café? ¡Me encantaban! Se vendían hace 20-25 años.



Recuerdo los de sabor cola... Pero ¿café? No recuerdo yo eso... por desgracia, me encantan los caramelos de café.


----------



## posandaketu (2 Mar 2011)

Spasic dijo:


> ....¿Siguen fabricando los palotes?ienso:



Siguense:








etsai dijo:


> En algun oscuro rincon de mi cerebro yacía el desagradable recuerdo de este chicle hasta que has tenido que rescatarlo. Ahora recuerdo con claridad el dia que probe uno de estos, casí me sale espuma por la boca. *¡Como odio el regaliz!* :vomito:



Insensato, el regaliz es para iniciados;  Desde que lo probé me ha perseguido toda la vida en todas las variantes: infusiones, caramelos, etc. Me supera.
San Marco, que te veo montando una forotienda


----------



## etsai (2 Mar 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Siguense:



Vaya, ni los Palotes se libran del 'Efecto Poochie' que asola nuestra era ienso:


----------



## Kozak (2 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> El otro día tuve un ataque de nostalgia y le convencí a mi pareja para pasar una tarde de domingo y chucherias, *muy típico en Euskadi. Ignoro si tambien en el resto del pais.*



También lo hacemos... cuando tenemos menos de 16 años. Después de eso preferimos dedicar las tardes de domingo a otras cosas como ver "pinículas" o, ya saben, folghar.


----------



## @@strom (2 Mar 2011)

La mejor pizza congelada que he tomado sin duda.
Las tuvieron una temporada en el Carrefour de mi zona pero tristemente desaparecieron, no eran caras y costaba acabarlas de grandes que eran:


----------



## etsai (2 Mar 2011)

Kozak dijo:


> También lo hacemos... cuando tenemos menos de 16 años. Después de eso preferimos dedicar las tardes de domingo a otras cosas como ver "pinículas" o, ya saben, folghar.



Ey!! que yo casi nunca lo hago!! Pero una soleada y aburrida tarde de domingo apetece dar una vuelta comiendo chuches con la pareja. O ver una peli con chuches si llueve, que tambien.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Como lo prometido es deuda y para que todos comprobemos si es verdad o no que algunos productos que creíamos desaparecidos aun siguen fabricandose, he aprovachado un viajecillo a España para ir unos dias a Portugal y buscar en el pais shurmano "alimentos desaparecidos" que muchos añoramos.
> Se me ha olvidado fotografiar una botella de Cynar -de un botellón en Padova- para dedicarsela al forero PioPio.
> Para aquellos que darían lo que fuesen por un tarro de TULICREM ya me podeis ir enviando las llaves y de vuestros pisos os enviaré un tarro -los gastos de envio corren de vuestro bolsillo- con delicioso tulicrem inside.
> Sorprendido ,me ha, haber encontrado YOPLAIT ni haber desenterrado un dinosaurio me hubiese sido tan gratificante.



Que buenos están los yogures de Yoplait!


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (2 Mar 2011)

4 danones pmi, 1 euro


----------



## Kozak (2 Mar 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Ey!! que yo casi nunca lo hago!! Pero una soleada y aburrida tarde de domingo apetece dar una vuelta comiendo chuches con la pareja. O ver una peli con chuches si llueve, que tambien.



Yo es que soy un clásico y para las pelis o los paseos por el parque preferimos las pipas de girasol o calabaza.


----------



## themax (2 Mar 2011)

Vic Cabezasonajero dijo:


> 4 danones pmi, 1 euro



Ha mencionado usted dos marcas, una es danone y la otra PMI, aunque intuyo que donde dice "danones" se refiere a "yogures"


----------



## Macabrón (2 Mar 2011)

Oiga joven. ¿El Tulicrem portugés sabe igual que el patrio de los años 80 o es otra cosa en que sólo se parece el nombre?

Lo digo porque me evite un viaje innecesario a Portugal


----------



## k098 (2 Mar 2011)

Pues no sé si se siguen haciendo o no, el caso es que las vi una temporada en todos los sitios y dejé de hacerlo:

*Ruffles Heinz Ketchup*






Al principio me sabían fatal, como avinagradas, pero luego me hice un adicto, aún salibo cuando recuerdo el sabor. Si algún estimado forero sabe dónde encontrarlas, le pongo un monumento. 8:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (2 Mar 2011)

Macabrón dijo:


> Oiga joven. ¿El Tulicrem portugés sabe igual que el patrio de los años 80 o es otra cosa en que sólo se parece el nombre?
> 
> Lo digo porque me evite un viaje innecesario a Portugal



El mismo producto y tambíén lo tienen en chocolate.


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Mar 2011)

k098 dijo:


> Pues no sé si se siguen haciendo o no, el caso es que las vi una temporada en todos los sitios y dejé de hacerlo:
> 
> *Ruffles Heinz Ketchup*
> 
> ...



Yo sé dónde las venden, pero antes de responderte quiero ver mi monumento :rolleye:


----------



## k098 (3 Mar 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo sé dónde las venden, pero antes de responderte quiero ver mi monumento :rolleye:



¿Un thanks te vale?


----------



## ASAKOPACO (3 Mar 2011)

Quién se acuerda del helado Tiburón de Frigo,que te dejaba la lengua azul y tenía un sabor parecido a piña,creo que dejaron de fabricarlo porque tenía exceso de colorantes.


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (3 Mar 2011)

themax dijo:


> Ha mencionado usted dos marcas, una es danone y la otra PMI, aunque intuyo que donde dice "danones" se refiere a "yogures"



Has estado espesito, ¿eh? Precisamente en éso está el chiste.

Debí añadir algo así como: "Visto en una pequeña tienda de ultramarinos en cierta localidad gaditana".


----------



## Phoebe (3 Mar 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Ostias, que yo los utilizé durante todo el bachillerato, y al hacerlo pensaba: "que antiguas se me hacen las plumillas......esto es modernidad; se acabó el papel secante"
> Esto creo que no estará al alcance de cualquiera. Al que haga algún comentario se le verá la patita viejuna:



Yo el pelargon no lo he conocido, pero estoy esperando un bebé y justo ayer mi madre me comentaba que esta leche habia muy pocos que se
la podian permitir "en aquel entonces" 

Yo estuve buscando hace unos años desesperadamente las galletas Girasol de Rio, pero las de chocolate, y otra cosa que no encuentro en el supermercado y me encantaba (aunque casi mejor no encontrarlo)son los Pandorinos de Dulcesol...han dejado de fabricarlos???? 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Mar 2011)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Un thanks te vale?



Cúrratelo un poco más, hombre.



an0nimo dijo:


> Los yogures chamburcy y sus barco kits...



Tente!!! Eso es Tenteeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Dios... mi juguete favorito cuando era pequeño, ni Lego ni mierdas, el Tente era mejor.


----------



## k098 (4 Mar 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Cúrratelo un poco más, hombre.
> 
> 
> 
> Tente!!! Eso es Tenteeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Dios... mi juguete favorito cuando era pequeño, ni Lego ni mierdas, el Tente era mejor.



He encontrado un post en forocoches donde dicen que las retiraron porque se ponían malas enseguida. Así que ni monumento ni hostias. Y aunque fuese cierto no negocio con terroristas, que estás jugando con mis sentimientos. :cook:


----------



## gumsol (4 Mar 2011)

Kozak dijo:


> Yo es que soy un clásico y para las pelis o los paseos por el parque preferimos las pipas de girasol o calabaza.



Pero las pipas para folghar no, mejor las chuches.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Mar 2011)

k098 dijo:


> He encontrado un post en forocoches donde dicen que las retiraron porque se ponían malas enseguida. Así que ni monumento ni hostias. Y aunque fuese cierto no negocio con terroristas, que estás jugando con mis sentimientos. :cook:



Enhorabuena, me pillaste :XX:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

gumsol dijo:


> Pero las pipas para folghar no, mejor las chuches.



fabricandose siguese.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (4 Mar 2011)

La pizza de paella se sigue fabricando?...estaba buenisima.


----------



## posandaketu (4 Mar 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> La pizza de paella se sigue fabricando?...estaba buenisima.



Ostia, que bueno!!!!!! y el menda con traje luces, para que no haya lugar a dudas :XX: . Todo sigue igual. Todos toreadores.

Redescubrimiento: las galletas Napolitanas (las de canela). Pensaba que no se hacían y las redescubrí no hace mucho; que placer.


----------



## Enterao (4 Mar 2011)




----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Mar 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Redescubrimiento: las galletas Napolitanas (las de canela). Pensaba que no se hacían y las redescubrí no hace mucho; que placer.



Coño tio, pero si nunca se han dejado de hacer... En mi casa nunca han faltado, aunque ya no son aquellas napolitanas enormes de los años '80, ahora son más pequeñas.


----------



## posandaketu (5 Mar 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Coño tio, pero si nunca se han dejado de hacer... En mi casa nunca han faltado, aunque ya no son aquellas napolitanas enormes de los años '80, ahora son más pequeñas.



Pues sí, tienes razón. Comentando el tema me han dicho que efectivamente no habían dejado de hacerse. Imagino que simplemente al no consumir demasiada galletas y al estar medio enmascaradas en toda la oferta que hay en los super pues me habían pasado desapercibidas.


----------



## karolaina93 (5 Mar 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9sEI1AUFJKw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## posandaketu (5 Mar 2011)

pos ala, yo latunes, y por el camino alguna se sentirá identificada:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qwxiO9gyii4" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="349" width="425"></iframe>


----------



## ramiro (7 Mar 2011)

Todavía se hacen?



Hielo y colorantes a tutipleni


----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

ramiro dijo:


> Todavía se hacen?
> Ver archivo adjunto 36948
> 
> 
> Hielo y colorantes a tutipleni



en el planeta tierra...si, se sigue fabricando.


----------



## adrlana (7 Mar 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> Los yogures de chocolate "La casita de chocolate".
> 
> Las bolsas de gominolas Jelly que siempre me traía mi abuela :´(
> 
> Y, aunque no sea de comer, esto sí que no lo echo de menos



los pez siguen existiendo mmmmmmmmmque ricos.


----------



## adrlana (7 Mar 2011)




----------



## San Marco_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

adrlana dijo:


>



Los helados que han dejado de fabricarse merecen otro hilo.


----------



## adrlana (7 Mar 2011)

cromagnon dijo:


> Joer, que recuerdos con esos chicles. Tenias que buscar una maquina con bastante movimiento, si no los chicles se ponian duros como piedras y se partian en mil pedazos en la boca y eso no era chicle ni era nada.
> 
> Ahora que me fijo. Ahora no tendrian huevos de poner la foto de la niña asomandole la ropa interior por debajo. Ahora nos la cojemos con papel de fumar.



habia una version de estas,cuando yo era cria que tenian un papelito por dentro con un regalo,pero eran ya 25 pesetas.


----------



## adrlana (7 Mar 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> En estos tiemposde neolengua, es difícil que volviera.



los sugus si existen.

esto ahora se llama negrito y hay otro que se llama negriton


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Abr 2011)

Se sigue fabricando los nazarenos de caramelo?







Y cuando hace que no catais una de estas?






El flan de medio kilo de Dhul se sigue fabricando?


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Abr 2011)

Esto lo probé en uno de mis últimos viajes... pepsi con sabor a yogurt, una verdadera guarrada que me alegro haber probado antes de morir.


----------



## Lone Star (11 Abr 2011)

Don Diego dijo:


> no se si se seguiran fabricando pero yo era un adicto a esto y derrepente sin avisar desaparecieron de los estantes , es un trauma que tendre de por vida xd se llamaban ruffles rancheras y eran por asi decirlo como una copia de las campesinas lays pero mejores al ser rizadas ... el dia que las vuelva a ver se me caeran las lagrimas



Creo que las sustituyeron por estas:







Una puta mierda asquerosa, vamos.

Las rancheras estaban buenas. Parecidas como dices a las Lays campesinas.


----------



## Bcn (11 Abr 2011)

Lone Star dijo:


> Era de pobres...
> 
> Y por lo que veo, se siguen fabricando.



Pues si, y a mi me gusta, además sin cafeína ni nada malo para el organismo 




San Marco dijo:


> Donettes nevados, la primera incursión de muchos foreros en el mundo de los polvos blancos.



Pues es verdad que a mi me gustaban mucho y hoy en día cuestan más de encontrar (tampoco los comería), pero se siguen fabricando


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (12 Abr 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Pudiera ser el fabricante de la "famosa" gaseosa el tigre de cheste -Valencia
> Este año hice buen acopio de ella.
> 
> _



Para gaseosa famosa






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI05BPhXCdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harold Alexander (12 Abr 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> El flan de medio kilo de Dhul se sigue fabricando?



Ahora mismo están embargados para pagar a los inversores de Nueva Rumasa.


----------



## gorgias1976 (12 Abr 2011)

El_Niño_Del_Palo dijo:


> Para gaseosa famosa



Gaseosa Gorbea, uhmmm, que recuerdos de la niñez en mi casa. Era una explosión de gas y le daba mil vueltas a la casera.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (12 Abr 2011)

Este no se comercializaba a nivel nacional; era en una pastelería que conozco.
Servían unas trufas de chocolate que te hacían perder el sentido.


----------



## xulz (9 May 2011)

Yogures de Casper... sabores: chicle, leche merengada, cola y cereza.

Bastante insípidos, el de cola era repugnante.


----------



## 4ojo (27 May 2011)

Sublime, sabroso, ¡Globos enormes!


----------



## macduro (27 May 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> /manzanas_caramelo.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> El flan de medio kilo de Dhul se sigue fabricando?



Flanicioso !!!

Joder no recordaba yo esto .


----------



## chuty4 (29 Sep 2011)

En serio, una cerveza sin un paquete de walkers salt and vinegar o el FAVORITO ABSOLUTO the real mc coys...No sabe a NADA!![/QUOTE]

Cómo puedes decir que una cerveza sin un paquete de lo que sea no sabe a NADA??inocho:inocho:

tu cerveza es transparente y además de insípida es incolora e inodora? sino no me lo explico... La cerveza sin un paquete de lo que sea sabe a eso... a cerveza!!! que dicho sea de paso es uno de mis sabores favoritos


----------



## chuty4 (29 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Y también los bucaneros :baba:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los bucaneros siguen fabricándose, aunque han cambiado el paquete, al precio de 2x50centimillos de nada. Están ricos, ricos, y yo no desprestigio el "circulo rojo", otro gran bocado!!

https://plus.google.com/117122631572046588791/posts/8PyBCDjtd8S


----------



## vayaquesi (29 Sep 2011)

Hay varias aportaciones interesantes, en especial me llaman la atención las patatas, ya que han quitado varios tipos de patatas del mercado, por ejemplo las lay's a la Vinagreta (que no es lo mismo que el tipo "vinagreta y sal"), o unas que sacaron con un sobre de salsa dentro.

De todas formas, mi aportación, es del antiguo y mítico *McRib del McDonald's* :baba:





Tengo entendido que en algunos países como Cánada todavía las hacen.
Ya de paso, pongo este link para que la gente apoye la vuelta del McRib a España. )
¡Bienvenido a Facebook en Español (España)!


----------



## vayaquesi (29 Sep 2011)

Y ya que estoy, que vuelva también el *Pastel de Manzana del Mcdonald's* :baba:





Entrar en este link para apoyar su vuelta, no sea que se extingan las manzanas )
Facebook | Que vuelva el pastel de Manzana de McDonald's | Facebook


----------



## whoseyes (29 Sep 2011)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Y ya que estoy, que vuelva también el *Pastel de Manzana del Mcdonald's* :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Míticos 2 pastelitos recién "horneados" por 1 euro que, al pegarles un bocao, chorreaban mermelada y manzana incandescente!


----------



## Almeida (29 Sep 2011)

Caramelos chimos...


----------



## mileuristico (29 Sep 2011)

Cómo se llamaban unos caramelos redondos que vendían en tiras largas colgadas verticalmente en las tiendas y estaban rellenos de polvos picapica?. La tira podía medir más de un metro


----------



## Enteradilla (29 Sep 2011)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Y ya que estoy, que vuelva también el *Pastel de Manzana del Mcdonald's* :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encantaba el pastel de manzana, ¿porque dejarían de hacerlo?


----------



## whoseyes (29 Sep 2011)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Me encantaba el pastel de manzana, ¿porque dejarían de hacerlo?



Yo me lo pedí dos veces.

NUNCA vi a nadie más comer esos "pasteles", y eso que salieron en mi época fuerte de McDonalds...


----------



## lm386 (29 Sep 2011)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Y ya que estoy, que vuelva también el *Pastel de Manzana del Mcdonald's* :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el pastel, pero siempre me lo ponían a 400º de temperatura. Vamos que era peligroso si un niño le pegaba un mordisco, ya que por fuera no estaba demasiado caliente, pero por dentro abrasaba. Y para terminar, eso no era un pastel de manzana, parecía más una galleta rellena de compota de manzana o algo por el estilo, pero llamar a eso pastel de manzana, es de tener mucho sentido del humor.


----------



## lm386 (29 Sep 2011)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Siguen produciendo bajo otros nombres



Avidesa empezó como criadero de pollos y así terminó.







Lugares abandonados: Ultima visita: Factoría Avidesa: El criadero de pollos


----------



## devest (29 Sep 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Cómo se llamaban unos caramelos redondos que vendían en tiras largas colgadas verticalmente en las tiendas y estaban rellenos de polvos picapica?. La tira podía medir más de un metro



Recordaba que se llamaban caramelos Selz. Me ha costado bastante encontrarlos.


----------



## Limón (29 Sep 2011)

yo recuerdo un chocolate malisimo que regalaban un playmobil, y mi madre nunca me lo compraba:´(


----------



## mc_toni (29 Sep 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Se sigue fabricando los nazarenos de caramelo?
> 
> Y cuando hace que no catais una de estas?
> 
> ...


----------



## Abraham (29 Sep 2011)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> Los caramelos PEZ no han desaparecido. A mi hija pequeña le chiflan todavía.


----------



## Pernilete (29 Sep 2011)

posandaketu dijo:


> Ostias, que yo los utilizé durante todo el bachillerato, y al hacerlo pensaba: "que antiguas se me hacen las plumillas......esto es modernidad; se acabó el papel secante"
> Esto creo que no estará al alcance de cualquiera. Al que haga algún comentario se le verá la patita viejuna:



Uffff! Vaya, si eran caros! Y para colmo el de 0.2 se atascaba a la mínima que no lo usabas:´(
Lo que llegué a sudar (tinta) para hacer unas láminas decentes


----------



## PLS--palasaca (29 Sep 2011)

vayaquesi dijo:


> De todas formas, mi aportación, es del antiguo y mítico *McRib del McDonald's* :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al responsable de eliminar de España la venta de "esta jamburjesa" había que tenerle en la plaza durante todo un verano recibiendo los improperios de la gente durante las 24 horas del día.

Para algo digno que se podía comer ahí


----------



## mokitochan (29 Sep 2011)

No recuerdo cómo se llamaba el filete de ternera ese que vendían en Mc Donalds hace unos años que se volvieron locos y daban carne auténtica.

Sobre los rotring, me cago en la p madre de todos los que nos los hacían usar, y también de los compañeros que decían que lo veían útil para una ingeniería, en una época en la que el autocad ya existía.


----------



## Pensativo (29 Sep 2011)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Hay varias aportaciones interesantes, en especial me llaman la atención las patatas, ya que han quitado varios tipos de patatas del mercado, por ejemplo las lay's a la Vinagreta (que no es lo mismo que el tipo "vinagreta y sal"), o unas que sacaron con un sobre de salsa dentro.
> 
> De todas formas, mi aportación, es del antiguo y mítico *McRib del McDonald's* :baba:
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]tEyVMdz4KuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mindusky (29 Sep 2011)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Y lo pongo con toda intención, ¿alguien más piensa como yo que el auténtico dejaron de fabricarlo hace años?





mataresfacil dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, el colacao actual es una mierda y el sabor se nota.




¿Os habéis parado a pensar que, en muchos casos, quizá no es el sabor de las cosas lo que ha cambiado sino nuestro paladar? Lo digo en serio. Yo algunas veces me he parado a pensar en ello y he llegado a la conclusión de que el gusto y el olfato son los primeros sentidos que se deterioran con la edad, y eso que no soy ningún viejo (acabo de superar la treintena) y nunca he sido fumador.

Haced el siguiente experimento: coged una botella de coca cola o pepsi (que no esté empezada), abrid el tapón y acercad la nariz para oler. ¿Hicistéis eso alguna vez de niños? ¿Podéis recordarlo bien? Yo hacía eso cuando era niño y el olor del gas y el refresco era tan fuerte que me daban escalofríos y se me ponían los pelos de punta, como si estuviera esnifando algo. Ahora hago eso y no siento una mierda, puedo olerlo, claro, pero no hay punto de comparación, la sensación era mucho más intensa cuando era niño.

Por eso digo que en mi opinión el olfato y el gusto son lo primero que se deteriora con la edad, lo que pasa es que ese deterioro es tan lento y tan gradual que no lo percibimos. Yo si no tuviera guardado en mi memoria el referente de cuando "esnifaba" coca cola de niño, quizá tampoco me habría dado cuenta de que mis sentidos ya no son los mismos que entonces.


----------



## nefernef (30 Sep 2011)

mindusky dijo:


> ¿Os habéis parado a pensar que, en muchos casos, quizá no es el sabor de las cosas lo que ha cambiado sino nuestro paladar? Lo digo en serio. Yo algunas veces me he parado a pensar en ello y he llegado a la conclusión de que el gusto y el olfato son los primeros sentidos que se deterioran con la edad, y eso que no soy ningún viejo (acabo de superar la treintena) y nunca he sido fumador.
> 
> Haced el siguiente experimento: coged una botella de coca cola o pepsi (que no esté empezada), abrid el tapón y acercad la nariz para oler. ¿Hicistéis eso alguna vez de niños? ¿Podéis recordarlo bien? Yo hacía eso cuando era niño y el olor del gas y el refresco era tan fuerte que me daban escalofríos y se me ponían los pelos de punta, como si estuviera esnifando algo. Ahora hago eso y no siento una mierda, puedo olerlo, claro, pero no hay punto de comparación, la sensación era mucho más intensa cuando era niño.
> 
> Por eso digo que en mi opinión el olfato y el gusto son lo primero que se deteriora con la edad, lo que pasa es que ese deterioro es tan lento y tan gradual que no lo percibimos. Yo si no tuviera guardado en mi memoria el referente de cuando "esnifaba" coca cola de niño, quizá tampoco me habría dado cuenta de que mis sentidos ya no son los mismos que entonces.



Hay algo de eso, pero no te engañes, hay mucho más de lo otro, cambios de fórmula para abaratar productos, para cumplir normativas, para que algún ejecutivo iluminado "adapte el producto a los nuevos paladares", etc.


----------



## ramiro (30 Sep 2011)

nefernef dijo:


> Hay algo de eso, pero no te engañes, hay mucho más de lo otro, cambios de fórmula para abaratar productos, para cumplir normativas, para que algún ejecutivo iluminado "adapte el producto a los nuevos paladares", etc.



Del mismo modo que cambia de formulación entre paises, para adaptarse al gusto local, es lógico pensar que cambie en el tiempo.

De momento, si la cosa no empeora, lo único que no cambia es que la primavera empieza cuando el corte ingles lo dice (y ya veremos lo que dura).

Para Mokitochan: yo tomé todos mis apuntes de 2-3 y COU con rotring, mira... me enamoré. Pero es diferente la obligación que la devoción


----------



## nefernef (30 Sep 2011)

ramiro dijo:


> Del mismo modo que cambia de formulación entre paises, para adaptarse al gusto local, *es lógico pensar que cambie en el tiempo.*
> 
> De momento, si la cosa no empeora, lo único que no cambia es que la primavera empieza cuando el corte ingles lo dice (y ya veremos lo que dura).
> 
> Para Mokitochan: yo tomé todos mis apuntes de 2-3 y COU con rotring, mira... me enamoré. Pero es diferente la obligación que la devoción



Sí, pero no, hay mucho ejecutivo iluminado con necesidad de justificar su puesto.

(... COU..., ¿sabes la cara de "pero mira que eres viejuno" que se les queda a los críos del bachillerato de ahora cuando a uno se le escapa la palabrita? )


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Sep 2011)

Mi post va a pasar sin pena ni gloria porque en google no aparece imagen...

¿alguien se acuerda de las "patatas fritas MISS"?

De peque me iba al bar con mi padre, un antro lleno de humo y de viejos jugando a las cartas y al dómino :: y me comía mi bolsa de patatas MISS y mi Fanta Naranja con un ¿16% de zumo? (tenía grumos de naranja en el fondo)


----------



## Insurrección (30 Sep 2011)

Sabéis si se sigue fabricando el palulú ???








DSC04342.JPG (image)







Alguna tienda donde vendan de éstos???


----------



## nefernef (30 Sep 2011)

Insurrección dijo:


> Sabéis si se sigue fabricando el palulú ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso parece regaliz de palo (_Glycyrrhyza glabra_), y no se fabrica, se cultiva, es el rizoma de una planta.

Lo venden en quioscos de golosinas y puestos ambulantes.

Lo segundo es un soplamocos, y no se compra, se fabrica. :no:


----------



## Limón (30 Sep 2011)

Alguien se acuerda de Wendy,s??
Anda que no hace años que cerro, jeje


----------



## Insurrección (30 Sep 2011)

nefernef dijo:


> Eso parece regaliz de palo (_Glycyrrhyza glabra_), y no se fabrica, se cultiva, es el rizoma de una planta.
> 
> Lo venden en quioscos de golosinas y puestos ambulantes.
> 
> Lo segundo es un soplamocos, y no se compra, se fabrica. :no:




*no jodas !!!!!! ::*


----------



## nefernef (30 Sep 2011)

Insurrección dijo:


> *no jodas !!!!!! ::*



Con la de hilos nostálgicos que hay últimamente, como para andar revolviendo sin gracia.


----------



## Almeida (30 Sep 2011)

mokitochan dijo:


> No recuerdo cómo se llamaba el filete de ternera ese que vendían en Mc Donalds hace unos años que se volvieron locos y daban carne auténtica.



No era ternera; era cerdo. El McRib. Estaba buenísimo.


----------



## ramiro (30 Sep 2011)

nefernef dijo:


> (... COU..., ¿sabes la cara de "pero mira que eres viejuno" que se les queda a los críos del bachillerato de ahora cuando a uno se le escapa la palabrita? )



jo jo jo, pero yo les digo que de viejuno nada, jovenes con demostrada experiencia 



Insurrección dijo:


> Sabéis si se sigue fabricando el palulú ???
> Alguna tienda donde vendan de éstos???



Palulú ???? en cada sitio le llaman de un nombre diferente; ese que tu conoces igual era de exportación (francesa) 
Por supuesto que se sigue vendiendo. Si no tienes ninguno cerca de casa, por M.P. te hago llegar direcciones, previo pago (PayPal) 

Por un momento al ver el artefacto en cuestión de la foto me ha parecido un sacaleches para mamás (y he pensado, y este que querrá hacer con este trasto? je je)


----------



## mokitochan (30 Sep 2011)

Almeida dijo:


> No era ternera; era cerdo. El McRib. Estaba buenísimo.



A ver muchacho, que hasta distinguir el cerdo de la ternera aún llego.

He buscado cómo se llamaba, está en la wikipedia.

El *McPepito*.







Como pepito era una mierda (la ternera no es que fuera muy blanda) pero claro, comparado con una hamburguesa, era más sano, pero los costes serían mucho mayores y no tardaron mucho en quitarlo. Era cuando la época de las ensaladas y tal después del SuperSize Me, y querrían dar buena imagen.


----------



## Romano (30 Sep 2011)

Me he leido el hilo entero y me he sentido en el túnel del tiempo.

Varios temas que me han saltado a la mente.

-Viva el Tente, mueran los Rotring
-Avidesa era de Luis Suñer, al que secuestró la ETA. Después de aquello su estrella empresarial empezó a declinar, aunque intentó un relavado de imagen con nuevos helados. De todos ellos, recuerdo el "Avi-baluba-balam-bam-bú" ("¿Te atreves a pedirlo tú?"). Pero el golpe de gracia se lo dio el quererse meter en el mundo de las comidas precocinadas (sacó unas cosas muy raras que teóricamente se calentaban... "con la luz del sol" o blasfemia semejante.
-Otras marcas señeras caídas en el camino.. ¿Nadie recuerda a los helados Ondina o Lido?
-De galletas, aún recuerdo las Mayuka de Reglero, gordas y labradas como ellas solas.
-Mi excursión infantil relevante fue a Aguilar de Campoo, a la factoría de Fontaneda. Y a la salida, en la tiendecilla de la misma fábrica, nos lo pusieron todo a mitad de precio. Fue como el Paraíso a su alcance
-Wendy existió en España. Y fue la primera víctima conocida de las leyendas urbanas (lo del cliente atragantado con un hueso de rata en la hamburguesería nació allí)
-Los Sugus siguen, pero ya no son lo que eran. Recuerdo cuando lanzaron la promoción de completar con las letras de los envoltorios "SUGUS DE SUCHARD" para ganar una bici... y la jodía "G" no aparecía ni apareció jamás. (Otra leyenda urbana: la "G" sólo estaba en los Sugus de menta -existían, ¿no lo sabíais? eran los de envoltorio blanco-, a ver si los compraba alguien...)
-De caramelos masticables, nada como los Snipe.. A mi madre se los daban en la panadería como vuelta cuando no tenían monedas de 50 cts (si, confieso que he vivido... un buen rato)
-La goma de borrar Milán Nata fue fulminantemente retirada del mercado, porque al contener plomo, aspirarla era perjudicial para la salud de los nenes.
-La Fanta Piña era un aguachirle repugnante. Pero la Mirinda de los 70 era maravillosa.

Y lo dejo aquí, que sé que me estoy pasando


----------



## mindusky (30 Sep 2011)

Romano dijo:


> Me he leido el hilo entero y me he sentido en el túnel del tiempo.
> 
> Varios temas que me han saltado a la mente.
> 
> ...



¿Eso no era un chicle con relleno?




Romano dijo:


> -La goma de borrar Milán Nata fue fulminantemente retirada del mercado, porque al contener plomo, aspirarla era perjudicial para la salud de los nenes.



Pues la mitad de nosotros tenemos que estar emplomados, porque esnifar y hasta pegarle algún bocado a la Milán Nata era algo bastante extendido. Salías de la papelería con tu flamante goma recién comprada a estrenar y mmmmmmm... "Milán Nata", ya de por sí el nombre y además ese olorcillo te inducían a probarlo como si fuera una gominola.


----------



## Lastrade (30 Sep 2011)

mindusky dijo:


> Pues la mitad de nosotros tenemos que estar emplomados, porque esnifar y hasta pegarle algún bocado a la Milán Nata era algo bastante extendido. Salías de la papelería con tu flamante goma recién comprada a estrenar y mmmmmmm... "Milán Nata", ya de por sí el nombre y además ese olorcillo te inducían a probarlo como si fuera una gominola.



Anda que no le he pegao yo mordiscos a la "Milán Nata".
Y sin pillar saturnismo, hoyga.

Saturnismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## nefernef (30 Sep 2011)

¿estáis seguros de que no siguen vendiendo las milán nata? :


----------



## mindusky (30 Sep 2011)

Pues ahora que lo dices, acabo de mirar una goma que tengo en el cajón y es una Milán de color blanco, pero no pone "nata" en ningún lado. Así que no sé si lo que pasó fue que les obligaron a cambiar la composición de la goma, o si simplemente les obligaron a quitar el calificativo de "nata" para no inducir a los niños a comérselo.


----------



## Romano (30 Sep 2011)

Estaba bastante seguro de lo de las Milán Nata. Pero he visto que efectivamente siguen comercializándolas con ese nombre. Eso sí, el aroma "nata" (que recuerdo haber esnifado yo también), estoy seguro de que les obligaron a quitarlo


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Nov 2011)

Almeida dijo:


> Caramelos chimos...



En Vips los venden.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Nov 2011)

San Marco dijo:


> Como lo prometido es deuda y para que todos comprobemos si es verdad o no que algunos productos que creíamos desaparecidos aun siguen fabricandose, he aprovachado un viajecillo a España para ir unos dias a Portugal y buscar en el pais shurmano "alimentos desaparecidos" que muchos añoramos.
> Se me ha olvidado fotografiar una botella de Cynar -de un botellón en Padova- para dedicarsela al forero PioPio.
> Para aquellos que darían lo que fuesen por un tarro de TULICREM ya me podeis ir enviando las llaves y de vuestros pisos os enviaré un tarro -los gastos de envio corren de vuestro bolsillo- con delicioso tulicrem inside.
> Sorprendido ,me ha, haber encontrado YOPLAIT ni haber desenterrado un dinosaurio me hubiese sido tan gratificante.



Sabiais que en cada pais se fabrica la Fanta de un modo diferente?


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Nov 2011)

Caramelos lupa de diferentes sabores











Chicle tubble, en tubo.






Caramelos metidos en tubos tranparentes que eran una lupa, un botijo, un niño tocandose el nardo...






Reyes magos de chocolate.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_rHAxAcXGM...uE/mC7KCT99n3M/s400/Reyes+magos+chocolate.jpg






Chupetes de caramelo






y de gominola






chicles pepitas de oro.






pasta de los pitufos


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Nov 2011)

A mi siempre me han encantado los cheetos.


----------



## Kluster (8 Nov 2011)

*El nescafe ICE CAPUCCINO :*






*Las pastillas TOMA2 :*


----------



## LovelyHater (8 Mar 2012)

piopio dijo:


>



A mi me gustaba mas el de limón ¿ya no hay en ningun lado?:


----------



## visaman (8 Mar 2012)

LovelyHater dijo:


> A mi me gustaba mas el de limón ¿ya no hay en ningun lado?:



lo has buscao por internet?


----------



## Smeentkin (8 Mar 2012)

He oido que han vuelto a empezar a vender el MC Rib. Solo para los que se sientan nostalgicos sobre el.


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (8 Mar 2012)

Y Radical Fruit Co. ? no me suena haberlo visto ya por ahi, aunque siempre que voy al super voy derrapando :: soy el demonio de tasmania pero con carrito


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Mar 2012)

LovelyHater dijo:


> A mi me gustaba mas el de limón ¿ya no hay en ningun lado?:



A ver, este hilo es uno de los mejores de la guarderia pero desde hace meses solo se hacen repetir alimentos que muchos creemos no existen ya.

El Tang se sigue fabricando, al igual que la mortadela de mickey, los yoplait, el tulicreme y demás.


----------



## LovelyHater (8 Mar 2012)

San Marco dijo:


> A ver, este hilo es uno de los mejores de la guarderia pero desde hace meses solo se hacen repetir alimentos que muchos creemos no existen ya.
> 
> *El Tang se sigue fabricando*, al igual que la mortadela de mickey, los yoplait, el tulicreme y demás.


----------



## Elputodirector (8 Mar 2012)

LovelyHater dijo:


> A mi me gustaba mas el de limón ¿ya no hay en ningun lado?:



El de LImon o cualquiera?

Yo me fije la semana pasada, en el carrefour express de Ppe de Vergara habia tang, me fije porque me recordo a cuando era enano.

Ahora bien, no me fije en los sabores.


----------



## Calculín (8 Mar 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> El de LImon o cualquiera?
> 
> Yo me fije la semana pasada, en el carrefour express de Ppe de Vergara habia tang, me fije porque me recordo a cuando era enano.
> 
> Ahora bien, no me fije en los sabores.



¿Pero usted no era el que preguntaba el otro día si el Aldi era un supermercado de pobres o qué? ¿Qué hacía en un CE? ::


----------



## Xulz Revamped (8 Mar 2012)

Los yogures de *Casper*. No veas el asco que daban.


----------



## Faunodemar (8 Mar 2012)

Esta si que fué la mayor orfandad de mi vida... :fiufiu:





y controlando la otra mano que si noooo...:o


----------



## Planetario (8 Mar 2012)

spamrakuen dijo:


> A mi las York'eso me gustaban. Deje de comprarlas cuando subieron el precio.



Yo igual. 

La mayoría de alimentos que dejan de producirse me imagino que es porque no logran suficientes ventas. Yo hecho de menos el chicle de mascar en forma de tira enroscada o las pegatinas esas picantes. A ambos fabricantes les plagiaron. 

Las Pringle's me encantan, pero son extremamente caras. Las Oreo no se como las harán pero también me gustan, eso sí, ensucian mucho la boca y el estómago.


----------



## LovelyHater (8 Mar 2012)

¿Y esto?Puede que sigan haciéndolo pero no loveo por ahí


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Mar 2012)

LovelyHater dijo:


> ¿Y esto?Puede que sigan haciéndolo pero no loveo por ahí



Sigue existiendo y ya se ha posteado en el hilo


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Mar 2012)

Planetario dijo:


> Yo igual.
> 
> La mayoría de alimentos que dejan de producirse me imagino que es porque no logran suficientes ventas. Yo hecho de menos el chicle de mascar en forma de tira enroscada o las pegatinas esas picantes. A ambos fabricantes les plagiaron.
> 
> Las Pringle's me encantan, pero son extremamente caras. Las Oreo no se como las harán pero también me gustan, eso sí, ensucian mucho la boca y el estómago.



Las patatas yorkeso se siguen fabricando.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (8 Mar 2012)

Anayosky dijo:


> Cigarros de chocolate (del de comer)
> Pettisuite naturales



Los cigarrillos de pasta de cacao se siguen fabricando y los pettit suisse naturales se siguen fabricando, bajo el nombre de danonino.. ambos ya han sido posteados.


----------



## Calculín (13 May 2012)

San Marco dijo:


> Los cigarrillos de pasta de cacao se siguen fabricando y los pettit suisse naturales se siguen fabricando, bajo el nombre de danonino.. ambos ya han sido posteados.



¿Os acordáis de los pettis suisse blancos cuando venían con un plásico transparente entre el envase y el producto? Cuando apareció el de fresa ya no lo traía


----------



## PLS--palasaca (15 May 2012)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de los pettis suisse blancos cuando venían con un plásico transparente entre el envase y el producto? Cuando apareció el de fresa ya no lo traía



Me acuerdo, me acuerdo.

Usted ya ha pasado el tercio de siglo, verdad?


----------



## Faunodemar (15 May 2012)

*INSISTO:

*




....:


----------



## RobLucci (15 May 2012)

No se si sigue existiendo, pero de pequeño me ponia morao con esto


----------



## San Marco_borrado (16 May 2012)

RobLucci dijo:


> No se si sigue existiendo, pero de pequeño me ponia morao con esto



Se sigue fabricando y los venden en todos las tiendas de golosinas.
Snacks by Pegui - Listado de Productos


----------



## RobLucci (16 May 2012)

San Marco dijo:


> Se sigue fabricando y los venden en todos las tiendas de golosinas.
> Snacks by Pegui - Listado de Productos



seguro que su precio a subido un 200% desde entonces... como poco.. ::


----------



## lector habitual (29 May 2014)

Sin duda la Nocilla de fresa y chocolate! hay gente que duda incluso de su existencia y la considera un mito... pero en Canarias la vendían. A mi me encantaba! pero no conozco nadie más al que le gustara y claro... desapareció


----------



## rafa4787 (29 May 2014)

Estoy seguro que la quitaron porque era demasiado bueno.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (29 May 2014)

rafa4787 dijo:


> Estoy seguro que la quitaron porque era demasiado bueno.



Cierto, el sabor del Aquarius Cola era a flash cola de Pitufla.


----------



## Faunodemar (29 May 2014)

Faunodemar dijo:


> *INSISTO:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



"Un poquito de porfavor", pero qué falta de unos mínimos de buen humor.:ouch:
¿Que pasa? ¿No os hace gracia porque lo veis como algo sucio o qué? : ¡¡¡Qué España diósssss... qué profunda España....:ouch:


----------



## eloy_85 (29 May 2014)

por la época de las yorkeso estaban las lays vinagreta, las punto de sal (que si me consta que siguen), y las *lays queso curado* (que son las de la derecha en la imagen).
A mi me gustaban bastante


----------



## Astedia (29 May 2014)

Alguien se acuerda de una pizza de jamón y queso con forma como de pétalos de flor? dios no he encontrado fotos ni nada y el nombre ni me acuerdo pero estaban buenísimas...


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2014)




----------



## Madrugada (29 May 2014)

eltonelero dijo:


> Garum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues conozco unos chicos que lo van a volver a comercializar, la empresa se llama "Flor de Garum"


----------



## Faunodemar (29 May 2014)

Ahhhhhhjjjjjjj.... aquello si era guena tierra.. rica rica rica!!!





No salen tetas. Ya os podéis reir...:o


----------



## stereolat (29 May 2014)

*GARUM: *industria mas importante que la salazón, esta salsa elaborada con partes blandas (gargantas, fauces) de grandes especies como túnidos -la mas apreciada- podía obtenerse depositando restos de pescado en piletas con sal, y con exposición al calor solar durante al menos dos meses. Posteriormente se colaba con telas, para obtener una pasta blanca.
Otras salsas de menor calidad y precio se obtenían con el sobrante: *liquamen*.
Finalmente se vertía en ánforas para su transporte y distribución. No es un producto de la putrefacción sino de una autólisis.

La situación de las *factorías:* zona pesquera con presencia de las especies consumidas, proximidad salinas y a un río agua dulce.
Especialmente importantes eran las *cetariae* situadas en área del Estrecho de Gibraltar.

Constan diferentes salas: preparación, destripado y cortado en trozos, almacén de ánforas.
La factoría estaba cubierta por un tejado, para evitar la evaporación producida por sol, o disolución de la salmuera por lluvia
Podían acelerar la fabricación de _garum _ mediante calentamiento con _hypocaustum_.
Cubas y revestidas con mortero hidraúlico y orificio en el fondo facilitaban su limpieza.


----------



## Chache (29 May 2014)

lector habitual dijo:


> Sin duda la Nocilla de fresa y chocolate! hay gente que duda incluso de su existencia y la considera un mito... pero en Canarias la vendían. A mi me encantaba! pero no conozco nadie más al que le gustara y claro... desapareció



Uy la virgen, eso lo probé yo en un cumpleaños de no sé quién. Vino la señora diciendo que los sandwiches eran de nocilla y fuimos todos a por ellos, cuando empezamos a notar el sabor de fresa casi morimos del asco, alguno vomitó, otros lo acabamos con gran penuria.

Debió de ser en Zamora porque recuerdo vagamente que había un niño que se suicidó, ya hace 3 o 4 años y tras una vida complicada por las drogas y la esquizofrenia, que fue el único de todos al que le gustó y le pasamos los que quedaron. Con el resto de sandwiches abrimos para comprobar si eran de nocilla de verdad o si eran otro fake.

Tenía oculto ese recuerdo en el fondo de mi memoria, muy debajo de un montón de revistas LIB internacional. Normal que desapareciera de las estanterías.

La nocilla fake, para que luego digan que cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.


----------



## Renato (29 May 2014)

Pues a mí las Lays de sal y vinagre me gustaban. Las Ruffles york'eso en cambio daban ganas de potar.


----------



## Faunodemar (30 May 2014)

Tampoco hacen ya "atitos" como aquellos... creo recordar... eran de marca "áto".




.... :o


----------



## etsai (30 May 2014)

Portal dijo:


> el post es demasiado grande para leermelo todo, yo por si acaso nadie lo menciono echo de menos una crema de untar tipo nocilla que habia en los 80
> 
> se llamaba tulicren, que cosa mas rica, pero era jodidaemente dificil de encontrar, hasta que desaparecio completamente
> 
> ...



Creo que ha salido un par de veces en este hilo, hay mucho nostálgico de este producto.

Yo no recuerdo haberlo comido, y eso que era fan de Mortadelo y Filemón. ienso:


----------



## Registrador (30 May 2014)

Las tortillas que me hacia yo con huevos de Dodo. 

Ultimamente no los encuentro...


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (11 Dic 2015)

San Marco dijo:


> A ver, este hilo es uno de los mejores de la guarderia pero desde hace meses solo se hacen repetir alimentos que muchos creemos no existen ya.
> 
> El Tang se sigue fabricando, al igual que la mortadela de mickey, los yoplait, el tulicreme y demás.



Mucho nostálgico de la infancia que hace décadas que ni se fija en el supermercado que todo eso se sigue vendiendo :XX:


La Fanta de piña la retiraron por la obsesión paleta que tiene el oligopolio de la distribución de refrescos en la Península de vender la mínima cantidad de referencias posibles. En Canarias la distribución la llevan otras empresas y por eso y por la gran cantidad de turistas ingleses y de otros países que tienen (en otros países hay aun mayor variedad), siempre han tenido muchos más tipos.

Tanto la Fanta de piña como la de limón hace años sabían bien, pero la de piña la retiraron y la de limón desde hace unos 10 años sabe por un lado a limón rancio y por otro a los conservantes y azúcares que le echan para intentar disimular el sabor a limón rancio, se nota que deben pensar que nadie bebe eso si no es mezclado con alcohol.


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Dic 2019)

rafa4787 dijo:


> Estoy seguro que la quitaron porque era demasiado bueno.



El secreto de esa bebida era el aroma a polla de viejo. Cuando se les acabaron los viejos, ya no pudieron hacer mas.


----------



## miau2020 (10 Dic 2019)

macarrón dijo:


> El palodú, en Córdoba ya no lo vende nadie.



buscalo como palos de regaliz o como regaliz natural. nadie lo llama ya palodu ni palulu


----------



## Hermericus (1 Ago 2022)

Yo hecho de menos en los McDonals el filete de pescado (McFish) y el pastel de manzana.

Muchisimas veces pedia eso.


----------



## Ricohombre (1 Ago 2022)

Esto era un puto vicio, en España lo fueron retirando del mercado, en Francia creo que continua.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Viendo este hilo de Buster se me ocurrió crear un hilo de alimentos (dulces, helados, comida basura en general) que un día dejaron de producirse sin saber muy bien por qué, dejandoos huerfanos de sus estabilizantes, edulcorantes y conservantes.
> 
> Empiezo yo con las... *RUFFLES YORK'ESO*
> 
> ...



sal y vinagre ? 
me suena que es lo que le dieron a Jesucristo en la cruz


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Ago 2022)

Las vinagreta se siguen haciendo. Jodidas de encontrar. Eso si

Las que no me gustan son unas que echan pimienta.


----------

